# Attentato a Bruxelles. Bomba in aeroporto.



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Torna l'incubo terrorismo a Bruxelles. La città belga, alle 8 di questa mattina, è stata colpita da un nuovo attentato terroristico. Una bomba è esplosa in aeroporto. Per il momento 11 morti e decine di feriti.

esplosioni anche in metro. Terrorw a Bruxelles.

seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2016)

Secondo attacco ad una città europea nel giro di pochi mesi. L'Europa non è mai stata in una situazione così grave, occorre prendere decisioni rapide ed efficaci, ma tanto sono sicuro che come al solito l'UE non farà nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2016)

Altra esplosne in una stazione di metro nel centro di Bruxelles.

Un amico mio che lavora a Bruxelles ci e stato tipo un ora fa. Incredibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

Ci rendono partecipi della loro immensa cultura di pace e integrazione

Che disastro... E questo è solo il primo del 2016


----------



## Nicco (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanno colpendo il cuore dell'europa, siamo quasi al punto di non ritorno. 
Ma che possiamo fare? Gli attentatori e i bombaroli sono radicati nella cultura e sul territorio, la loro strategia è al momento vincente e mi duole dirlo, facendo leva sulla integrazione e il rispetto delle culture altrui sono arrivati in casa nostra e non sto facendo di tutta un'erba un fascio sia chiaro, però per quanto i servizi segreti possano indagare la situazione rimane bloccata.
In tutto questo ogni tanto ci sono persone che tutto ad un tratto non ci sono più, puff, morte per una bomba o una scarica di mitra, si è perso il senso della vita, si è perso il valore delle persone e questo vale anche per tutti i morti in Siria e nei paesi arabi, schiacciati dalle bombe americane, francesi o chi per loro.

Un pensiero profondo va alle vittime di Bruxelles e alla città che ora è scossa e lo sarà a lungo.


----------



## smallball (22 Marzo 2016)

dopo gli arresti di venerdi' scorso,la pronta risposta dei terroristi,brutta spirale


----------



## prebozzio (22 Marzo 2016)

Che dire? Attualmente ho una possibilità lavorativa a Parigi e due a Bruxelles per il futuro. Mi viene quasi da sperare che non mi prendano in nessuna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2016)

Ci tengono in pugno,ormai senza una politica forte di tolleranza zero non si può più tornare indietro. Anzi,sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

Dura combattere contro chi dà più importanza alla morte che alla vita...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

Non se ne esce...questo si chiama Retail Terrorism e credetemi non c'è verso di fermarlo con al violenza e con i controlli a tappeto..l'Europa si trova ora come campo di battaglia di uno scontro tra occidente imperialista e arabi colmi di odio..siamo in mezzo, l'unica soluzione è sperare di non essere mai dove colpiranno..


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non se ne esce...questo si chiama Retail Terrorism e credetemi non c'è verso di fermarlo con al violenza e con i controlli a tappeto..l'Europa si trova ora come campo di battaglia di uno scontro tra occidente imperialista e arabi colmi di odio..siamo in mezzo, l'unica soluzione è sperare di non essere mai dove colpiranno..



eh purtroppo mi trovo d'accordo, non sembra davvero esserci via d'uscita


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2016)

Putroppo non esiste soluzione per evitare queste disgrazie, senza entrare nella specificità del singolo attentato.

Non possiamo leggere i pensieri, prevenire le azioni, intercettare tutto e tutti, non esiste soluzione.

Da noi si dice che "non si può curare un ladro, son loro che si curano di noi", come dire che quando vogliono ce la fanno.

L' unica soluzione (ingiusta) sarà cacciare chiunque abbia collegamenti anche lontani con qualsiasi cosa riguardante l' Islam, non perchè sia una cosa giusta ripeto, ma perchè è l'unica (*INGIUSTA*) soluzione.

E nemmeno i "potenti" hanno uno straccio di soluzione alternativa direi allo stato delle cose..


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.



I radical chic buonisti e immigrazionisti, quelli dell'Islam che è una religione di pace, che il problema è la xenofobia e non il terrorismo

Sono i migliori complici che i terroristi potessero trovare sulla loro strada, e oggi come sempre saranno pronti a trovare giustificazioni per gli islamici


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I radical chic buonisti e immigrazionisti, quelli dell'Islam che è una religione di pace, che il problema è la xenofobia e non il terrorismo
> 
> Sono i migliori complici che i terroristi potessero trovare sulla loro strada, e *oggi come sempre saranno pronti a trovare giustificazioni per gli islamici*



Chiariamo una cosa: non è che gli arabi non abbiano ragioni per odiarci..il punto è che una società non può tollerare che siano sempre persone innocenti che vanno a lavoro o a divertirsi a pagare..
Se domani un kamikaze arabo andasse a farsi saltare dentro la casa bianca, dentro Buckingham Palace o dentro all'Eliseo io lo capirei...ma non possiamo permettere che a pagare sia la gente di strada e rimanere inermi senza fare nulla..
Ci siamo noi per strada, i nostri amici, parenti e i nostri figli...ma che società rammollita siamo diventati?!

Ora altri spot che "il terrorismo lo combatti con la cultura"....si, come no.....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Marzo 2016)

non c'è soluzione buonista per questo problema. O si interviene eradicando questi soggetti, oppure siamo rovinati.
è come la lotta alla mafia, loro saranno sempre un passo avanti perchè agiscono nel totale spregio di ogni regola o legge, morale o meno, mentre noi seguiamo dei codici di comportamento. questi soggetti non danno valore alla vita, partiamo sconfitti all'istante. non si dialoga con chi vuole morire per un ideale. Vanno semplicemente eliminati, con le buone, e all'occorrenza, con le cattive. Mi spiace ma se devo scegliere tra me e loro, io scelgo me.


----------



## Marco23 (22 Marzo 2016)

Che schifo


----------



## Milo (22 Marzo 2016)

Che schifo, ma che facciano partire le bombe atomiche per ogni attentato che fanno, voglio vede se gli va bene sacrificare decine di migliaia della loro religione per uccidere decine di occidentali


----------



## Milo (22 Marzo 2016)

*Purtroppo stanno aggiornando il numero di morti, siamo a 26...*


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.



Voilà.

La statistica, notoriamente "razzista" (si sa), è impietosa quando si guarda al numero di islamici/immigrati/etc etc rispetto agli attacchi.

Francia. Belgio. Turchia.

Sarà un caso.

Ma tanto anche se facessero esplodere San Pietro con 10.000 persone in piazza, non faremmo niente. Niente.
Scusate lo sfogo, ma in questo momento sono profondamente schifato dalla società che ci siamo costruiti attorno, figli di una accettazione a testa "alta", figli di un senso di superiorità civile che non farà altro che ucciderci tutti, a livello collettivo e culturale. Come è giusto che sia, perché in natura vince il più forte. E anche se stiamo provando in ogni modo a diventare dei droni superiori rispetto alla natura, sempre prodotti della stessa siamo.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.


.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.



Credo che il problema sia l'opposto....è il frutto delle guerre espansionistiche perpetrate dalla Francia USA ect ect....


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia l'opposto....è il frutto delle guerre espansionistiche perpetrate dalla Francia USA ect ect....



Avanti così.
La natura farà il suo corso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

E poi dobbiamo pure assistere a sceneggiate così....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.



Ormai siamo spacciati. Mi auguro solo che il peggio accada dopo che sarò morto


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Che schifo, ma che facciano partire le bombe atomiche per ogni attentato che fanno, voglio vede se gli va bene sacrificare decine di migliaia della loro religione per uccidere decine di occidentali



Mi sa che sei fuori strada: ammazzano e stuprano ( sgozzano, ecc.) anche musulmani...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E poi dobbiamo pure assistere a sceneggiate così....



Una delle più grandi complici del terrorismo


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ora altri spot che "il terrorismo lo combatti con la cultura"....si, come no.....



Ahahah!! Grande...


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Abbiamo accettato che un certo numero di stragi e di attacchi terroristici sia fisiologico, nel nome del multiculturalismo e della ""integrazione""

Questo è un dato di fatto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

Ed ecco il portavoce del buonismo più becero, ovvero Saverio tommasi "breivik uccise in nome di cristooooo"

In carcere per favoreggiamento del terrorismo, schifoso infame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2016)

Ci penseranno i Trump e le Le Pen. Altri voti per loro.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ed ecco il portavoce del buonismo più becero, ovvero Saverio tommasi "breivik uccise in nome di cristooooo"
> 
> In carcere per favoreggiamento del terrorismo, schifoso infame



Veramente ha scritto il contrario


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Veramente ha scritto il contrario



Ha scritto l'ultima cosa che andrebbe scritta in un momento del genere

Il buonismo con l'Islam ha pietosamente fallito, ma evidentemente a certa gente servono altri attentati per capirlo


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ed ecco il portavoce del buonismo più becero, ovvero Saverio tommasi "breivik uccise in nome di cristooooo"
> 
> In carcere per favoreggiamento del terrorismo, schifoso infame



Viva un anno in un quartiere col 50% di islamici. Prego. Son qui a vedere.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Marzo 2016)

Fino a che non faranno attentati negli Stati Uniti (e dato che sono furbi non li faranno) non ci sarà mai alcun intervento concreto. L'Europa, non si sa bene per quale motivo, ha deciso di vendere la propria popolazione e cultura in favore degli interessi delle altre potenze. L'obiettivo principale di ogni grande "Regno", dalla notte dei tempi ad oggi, è sempre stato infatti quello di sovrastare gli altri o al limite di trattare alle condizioni più favorevoli per sé, qui invece si vuole solo andare incontro all'autodistruzione. Vorrei ricordare infatti che frasi del tipo "ora basta, bisogna fare qualcosa" è dal gennaio dello scorso anno che si sentono, e dai 17 morti di Charlie Hebdo si è ormai abbondantemente superato il centinaio. Ma ciò nonostante niente, a questo punto non resta veramente altro che continuare a vivere la propria vita nella speranza che il prossimo attentato (che certamente ci sarà, è solo questione di tempo) coinvolga degli estranei e non te o i tuoi cari.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il frutto del buonismo, del politicamente corretto e delle politiche d'accoglienza.



Le politiche occidentali di ingerenza nel medio oriente, atte al controllo del petrolio, aggiunte alle politiche di accoglienza di disperati finalizzate ad avere manodopera a bassissimo costo e al ridimensionamento delle pretese della manovalanza comunitaria, 
non c'entrano proprio nulla, siamo sicuri?

Siamo certi che tutto ciò è dovuto al buonismo?


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le politiche occidentali di ingerenza nel medio oriente, atte al controllo del petrolio, aggiunte alle politiche di accoglienza di disperati finalizzate ad avere manodopera a bassissimo costo e al ridimensionamento delle pretese della manovalanza comunitaria,
> non c'entrano proprio nulla, siamo sicuri?
> 
> Siamo certi che tutto ciò è dovuto al buonismo?



L'importante è continuare a raccontarsi che il problema siamo noi 

Infatti è strapieno di indiani, rumeni, albanesi, cinesi etc etc che si fanno saltare per aria "in nome della colonizzazione", come del resto è stato per tutti i popoli del passato (compreso il nostro) che è stato "sfruttato". Ok.


----------



## Marco23 (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Una delle più grandi complici del terrorismo



La Meloni?


Efferosso ha scritto:


> L'importante è continuare a raccontarsi che il problema siamo noi
> 
> Infatti è strapieno di indiani, rumeni, albanesi, cinesi etc etc che si fanno saltare per aria "in nome della colonizzazione", come del resto è stato per tutti i popoli del passato (compreso il nostro) che è stato "sfruttato". Ok.



Forse perché non abbiamo bombardato i loro paesi?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia l'opposto....è il frutto delle guerre espansionistiche perpetrate dalla Francia USA ect ect....



.


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Marzo 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le politiche occidentali di ingerenza nel medio oriente, atte al controllo del petrolio, aggiunte alle politiche di accoglienza di disperati finalizzate ad avere manodopera a bassissimo costo e al ridimensionamento delle pretese della manovalanza comunitaria,
> non c'entrano proprio nulla, siamo sicuri?
> 
> Siamo certi che tutto ciò è dovuto al buonismo?



Bingo!
Si, ok che viviamo in una società buonista (falsamente buona però) è un dato di fatto. Ma l'attuale problema dell'immigrazione di massa verso l'Europa non è certo dovuto a questo.
I paesi occidentali sfruttano i loro giacimenti di petrolio, gli vendono le armi che non sarebbero in grado di prodursi per spararsi tra di loro, fanno saltare in aria i loro bambini.

Chi ha voluto questo siamo noi. Occidentali. Punto.
Che poi è inutile raccontare la favoletta dell'integrazione son perfettamente d'accordo. Basterebbe chiudere tutte le frontiere, tutti a casa loro e noi a casa nostra. Ma questo non si può fare perché col cavolo che ci resti senza petrolio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Marzo 2016)

Sono schifato.

Come al solito le religioni si dimostrano cancro della società moderna.
Nulla da aggiungere a ciò che ho già detto sugli islamici, bisognerebbe inondare di Napalm tutti e pazienza per quelli che sarebbero anche normali. Non si può rischiare sempre


----------



## Eziomare (22 Marzo 2016)

Mente raffinatissima. "Noi" si' che siamo migliori di loro


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> La Meloni?
> 
> 
> Forse perché non abbiamo bombardato i loro paesi?




Ok, lo sfruttamento dell manodopera non va bene (perché altrimenti tutti gli altri paesi non mussulmani sarebbero pieni di Kamikaze).

Seguiamo la strada dei bombardamenti.
Prendo ad esempio gli USA, "massimi esponenti" dei bombardamenti.

Cina.
Giappone.
Korea.
Cuba.
Guatemala.
Cambogia.
El Salvador.
Jugoslavia.

Questi sono alcuni dei paesi bombardati dagli USA. Nessuno di questi è a maggioranza mussulmana.

Di questi quanti sono quelli che hanno "sfornato" gente che si fa saltare nelle metropolitane/aeroporti etc etc?


Continuiamo a vedere l'occidente come quello brutto e cattivo, mi raccomando. Continuiamo così, d'altronde, se succedono cose come quelle odierne è anche per questo.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono schifato.
> 
> Come al solito *le religioni* si dimostrano cancro della società moderna.
> Nulla da aggiungere a ciò che ho già detto sugli islamici, bisognerebbe inondare di Napalm tutti e pazienza per quelli che sarebbero anche normali. Non si può rischiare sempre



No. Anche no.
C'è religione e religione.

Non è che siccome c'è gente che al grido "Allah è grande" allora il buddismo è un cancro per l'umanità.


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Marzo 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia l'opposto....è il frutto delle guerre espansionistiche perpetrate dalla Francia USA ect ect....


anche le crociate a sto punto...parliamo di gente che decapita infedeli e si fa saltare in aria, ma è difficile capire che sono fuori di testa e non c'è nessuna giustificazione accettabile per quello che fanno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No. Anche no.
> C'è religione e religione.
> 
> Non è che siccome c'è gente che al grido "Allah è grande" allora il buddismo è un cancro per l'umanità.



Ci sono le religioni inutili, come buddhismo e cose simili, e religioni dannose come l'Islam. Sono comunque "cose" poco utili che non aggiungono assolutamente nulla alla civiltà.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci sono le religioni inutili, come buddhismo e cose simili, e religioni dannose come l'Islam. Sono comunque "cose" poco utili che non aggiungono assolutamente nulla alla civiltà.



Va bene, le vuoi ritenere inutili? Sei libero di farlo.

Ma evitiamo (come hai fatto) di metterle sullo stesso piano perché non ha senso.

Ne ho anche le tasche piene di vedere sempre gli stessi commenti dopo gli attentati *islamici* e chissà perché, sempre e solo islamici.

"Le religioni sono il male"


----------



## Marco23 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ok, lo sfruttamento dell manodopera non va bene (perché altrimenti tutti gli altri paesi non mussulmani sarebbero pieni di Kamikaze).
> 
> Seguiamo la strada dei bombardamenti.
> Prendo ad esempio gli USA, "massimi esponenti" dei bombardamenti.
> ...



La differenza è che anche adesso vengono bombardati i paesi arabi



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci sono le religioni inutili, come buddhismo e cose simili, e religioni dannose come l'Islam. Sono comunque "cose" poco utili che non aggiungono assolutamente nulla alla civiltà.



Questo non vuol dire che debbano morire tutti


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> La differenza è che anche adesso vengono bombardati i paesi *mussulmani*
> 
> 
> 
> Questo non vuol dire che debbano morire tutti



Fixed.

E i mussulmani, a bombardamenti militari, rispondono mandando delle bombe umane a farsi saltare nelle metro e negli aeroporti.
Sempre se continuiamo a raccontarci che qui il problema siano i bombardamenti.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> L'importante è continuare a raccontarsi che il problema siamo noi
> 
> Infatti è strapieno di indiani, rumeni, albanesi, cinesi etc etc che si fanno saltare per aria "in nome della colonizzazione", come del resto è stato per tutti i popoli del passato (compreso il nostro) che è stato "sfruttato". Ok.



Quello che non capisco di certi ragionamenti è la finalità *pratica*. Quando scoppia un incendio i pompieri pensano prima a domarlo e a salvare più vite possibili, e solo dopo si preoccupano di capire se ad appicarlo è stato il piromane alfa o beta o gamma, in quanto il conoscere il colpevole non fa come per incanto spegnere le fiamme. In questo caso abbiamo appurato che la colpa è di noi occidentali (e in parte si può anche concordare) ma a livello *pratico* come si agisce ? se i leader mondiali andassero davanti ai microfoni a gridare "è colpa nostra" tutto ad un tratto tutti i terroristi andrebbero in pensione ? Ci sono situazioni in cui conoscere la causa è fondamentale per trovare la soluzione, altri in cui è superfluo. Secondo me ora siamo nel secondo caso, è inutile perdere tempo a stabilire se sono stati più cattivi i cristiani o i musulmani, se è colpa dell'avidità degli occidentali o della malvagità dei mediorientali ecc qui o si propongono soluzioni *concrete* o si va incontro alla distruzione.


----------



## Marco23 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Fixed.
> 
> E i mussulmani, a bombardamenti militari, rispondono mandando delle bombe umane a farsi saltare nelle metro e negli aeroporti.



Tu ti faresti uccidere? la reazione di queste persone è sbagliata, ma non senza motivo


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco di certi ragionamenti è la finalità *pratica*. Quando scoppia un incendio i pompieri pensano prima a domarlo e a salvare più vite possibili, e solo dopo si preoccupano di capire se ad appicarlo è stato il piromane alfa o beta o gamma, in quanto il conoscere il colpevole non fa come per incanto spegnere le fiamme. In questo caso abbiamo appurato che la colpa è di noi occidentali (e in parte si può anche concordare) ma a livello *pratico* come si agisce ? se i leader mondiali andassero davanti ai microfoni a gridare "è colpa nostra" tutto ad un tratto tutti i terroristi andrebbero in pensione ? Ci sono situazioni in cui conoscere la causa è fondamentale per trovare la soluzione, altri in cui è superfluo. Secondo me ora siamo nel secondo caso, è inutile perdere tempo a stabilire se sono stati più cattivi i cristiani o i musulmani, se è colpa dell'avidità degli occidentali o della malvagità dei mediorientali ecc qui o si propongono soluzioni *concrete* o si va incontro alla distruzione.



La finalità pratica è presto detta.
Se il messaggio che passa è che l'occidente è brutto o cattivo, che è colpa dell'occidente se queste ""persone"" si fanno saltare in aria, si crea un ambiente fertile, fertilissimo, affinché questa escalation continui. Si crea l'idea dell'accoglienza e della tolleranza "no matter what". Si crea la giustificazione per ogni genere di abominio perpetrato da questa gente.

Voi pensate ad un Trump o a Lepen o a Salvini come pagliacci razzisti, e forse è pure vero, non è questo il punto, ma perché vengono descritti "come pagliacci fascisti/razzisti?" perché l'idea di base che si insinua nella gente è che "poveri, non sono tutti così" "poveri, è colpa nostra" "poveri, il terrorismo si combatte con la cultura".

Vuoi spegnere l'incendio? Segni il fuoco.
Ma se ti vengono a dire che il fuoco è necessario, è buono, che l'hanno appiccato i pompieri, ecco che diventa tutto più difficile da gestire.

Tu pensi che questa storia non abbia alcun risvolto pratico?
Ce l'ha. Ogni giorno. Ogni momento.

Vuoi risolvere il problema? *tolleranza zero*

E se crei un ambiente in cui c'è sempre una giustificazione, la tolleranza zero va a farsi benedire.

Ma vi rendete conto che un intero quartiere si è levato contro all'arresto di Salah? 
Ma di che parliamo??


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Tu ti faresti uccidere? la reazione di queste persone è sbagliata, ma non senza motivo



No, io non mi farei uccidere.
Non vedo esattamente come questo implichi vedermi con una cintura di esplosivo addosso ad ammazzare gente a caso in una metropolitana.

Anzi, loro si fanno proprio uccidere, in fin dei conti. Si suicidano proprio, sperando di portarsi dietro quanta più gente possibile.
No ma, bella roba. "Sbagliata, ma non senza motivo". Bella roba.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono schifato.
> 
> Come al solito le religioni si dimostrano cancro della società moderna.
> Nulla da aggiungere a ciò che ho già detto sugli islamici, bisognerebbe inondare di Napalm tutti e pazienza per quelli che sarebbero anche normali. Non si può rischiare sempre



Per fortuna col tempo, qualche generazione, le religioni non saranno più causa di violenza e morte.

Come sta succedendo a noi adesso, infatti c'è pieno di "cristiani" e "credenti" che non vanno in chiesa se non a Natale, il che fa abbastanza ridere parlare di "credenti", ma vabbeh, è un altra questione che meriterebbre un approfondimento.

Comunque sia in 2-3 generazione pure gli islamici si "occidentalizzeranno" come già molti giovani Arabi ecc stanno facendo, e penseranno più a godersi la vita e vivere come noi che a rincorrere leggende e storie di millenni fa.


----------



## Gighen (22 Marzo 2016)

Sono da anni un affezionato lettore del forum, anche se scrivo poco.

Intervengo solo per dire che quoto Efferosso in tutto e per tutto, BRAVO. 

Purtroppo, permettimi di dire che stai dando perle ai porci: certe consapevolezze si acquisiscono (sfortunatamente) solo vivendo a stretto contatto con la 'diversita''. Temo che finche' il multiculturalismo non avra' bussato alla loro porta, certa gente non si svegliera' mai e sprofondera' nella propria 'superiorita'' intellettuale (il fenomeno del white flight ne e' la prova). 

Purtroppo l'Occidente e' demograficamente e spacciato, quando saremo noi la minoranza (entro qualche decennio) potremmo scordarci di essere trattati come noi trattiamo loro (alla faccia dell'idea che l'Occidente e' brutto e cattivo).


----------



## TheZio (22 Marzo 2016)

Senza entrare nel merito di chi o quale religione ha più o Meno colpe, ma i servizi segreti di Belgio e Francia?
L intelligence dove sta? In giro con le baguette?!?
Non ci vuole un genio x capire che questi paesi e molti altri dove ci sono ghetti sono territorio fertile x i terroristi...
Con ciò non dico che non facciano niente ma che facciano poco e male ormai penso sia abbastanza chiaro...


----------



## Gighen (22 Marzo 2016)

Adesso attendo con ansia la mandria di idioti sui social con la bandiera belga sullo sfondo del profilo e gli hashtag #prayforbrussels
 non c'e' speranza


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Senza entrare nel merito di chi o quale religione ha più o Meno colpe, ma i servizi segreti di Belgio e Francia?
> L intelligence dove sta? In giro con le baguette?!?
> Non ci vuole un genio x capire che questi paesi e molti altri dove ci sono ghetti sono territorio fertile x i terroristi...
> Con ciò non dico che non facciano niente ma che facciano poco e male ormai penso sia abbastanza chiaro...



Ma se in alcuni quartieri di Bruxelles la polizia si rifiuta di entrare, di che parliamo?
Se permetti cose del genere, come fai a prevenirle?
Come minimo ci saranno una trentina di case, a Bruxelles, con tante di quelle armi ed esplosivo dentro da far invidia all'esercito.
Ma tanto non ci entri, perché se mandi esercito o polizia da quelle parti, il quartiere se li mangia, in un caso, oppure ci scappa qualche morto "dei loro", e apriti cielo, razzismo a go go.


----------



## TheZio (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma se in alcuni quartieri di Bruxelles la polizia si rifiuta di entrare, di che parliamo?
> Se permetti cose del genere, come fai a prevenirle?
> Come minimo ci saranno una trentina di case, a Bruxelles, con tante di quelle armi ed esplosivo dentro da far invidia all'esercito.
> Ma tanto non ci entri, perché se mandi esercito o polizia da quelle parti, il quartiere se li mangia, in un caso, oppure ci scappa qualche morto "dei loro", e apriti cielo, razzismo a go go.



L intelligence dovrebbe muoversi in punta di piedi con missioni mirate, senza scomodare esercito o polizia..
Sanno chi sono e dove stanno.. E saprebbero anche come prenderli..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per fortuna col tempo, qualche generazione, le religioni non saranno più causa di violenza e morte.
> 
> Come sta succedendo a noi adesso, infatti c'è pieno di "cristiani" e "credenti" che non vanno in chiesa se non a Natale, il che fa abbastanza ridere parlare di "credenti", ma vabbeh, è un altra questione che meriterebbre un approfondimento.
> 
> *Comunque sia in 2-3 generazione pure gli islamici si "occidentalizzeranno" come già molti giovani Arabi ecc stanno facendo, e penseranno più a godersi la vita e vivere come noi che a rincorrere leggende e storie di millenni fa*.



Non esserne così sicuro..molti sono arabi nati e vissuti qui...che trovano nel radicalismo islamico (ma ci sarebbero anche altri pretesti) il modo di sfogare la loro frustrazione per il fatto di vivere da emarginati..vivono qui ma sono i poveri, la feccia della società...non sono affatto integrati...infatti il 90% dell'integrazione è solo fuffa propagandistica, nella realtà è gente che vive qui ma che non si è mai adeguata e adattata...

Quelli che invece vivono in quelle terre dove carneficine come quella odierna sono cose quotidiane non cambieranno mai invece...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> La differenza è che anche adesso vengono bombardati i paesi arabi



Il Belgio esattamente dove sta bombardando?


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

In tutto questo, e dubito fortemente che sia un caso, le nazioni più colpite dagli attacchi islamici fino ad ora sono state quelle che fino a qualche anno fa erano i baluardi dell'integrazione e del multiculturalismo, tanto per gradire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, e dubito fortemente che sia un caso, le nazioni più colpite dagli attacchi islamici fino ad ora sono state quelle che fino a qualche anno fa erano i baluardi dell'integrazione e del multiculturalismo, tanto per gradire.



Ma quale integrazione? Quella delle banlieues?...quello è proprio il modello di integrazione che crea i presupposti per il terrorismo..gente fatta venire qui, ma che mai si integrerà davvero con la società, perché non li vogliamo noi e perché anche loro non sanno vivere come noi...
Povertà, esclusione sociale, non avere nulla da perdere, cercare un proprio posto nella storia...questo spinge questi a farsi saltare in aria...
Non esistono soluzioni semplici ed indolori a questa situazione...


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Meno male che qualcuno ragiona:

Al-Azhar la massima espressione del pensiero teologico e giuridico sunnita, ha definito così attentati di Bruxelles "sono crimini odiosi" che vanno "contro i precetti tolleranti dell'Islam, di ogni religione monoteista e dei diritti umani"

Però la comunità islamica moderata, se esiste, deve fare qualcosa.

Non esiste che un quartiere si opponga all'arresto di un terrorista. Dovrebbero essere loro a consegnarlo alle autorità.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale integrazione? Quella delle banlieues?...quello è proprio il modello di integrazione che crea i presupposti per il terrorismo..gente fatta venire qui, ma che mai si integrerà davvero con la società, perché non li vogliamo noi e perché anche loro non sanno vivere come noi...
> Povertà, esclusione sociale, non avere nulla da perdere, cercare un proprio posto nella storia...questo spinge questi a farsi saltare in aria...
> Non esistono soluzioni semplici ed indolori a questa situazione...



Ma quello avviene per forza. Di "ghetti" ne trovi a bizzeffe anche in Italia. Solo che i cinesi di prato o i sudamericani dei navigli al massimo se le danno fra di loro, non è che si fanno saltare in aria negli aeroporti.
Il multiculturalismo viene messo ad esempio per il mondo anche in queste condizioni.

Ma pure se vai in N città americane (paese multiculturale per eccellenza) ci sono i quartieri italiani,cinesi,etc etc.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ok, lo sfruttamento dell manodopera non va bene (perché altrimenti tutti gli altri paesi non mussulmani sarebbero pieni di Kamikaze).
> 
> Seguiamo la strada dei bombardamenti.
> Prendo ad esempio gli USA, "massimi esponenti" dei bombardamenti.
> ...




Sono d'accordo, se poi ci aggiungiamo anche i paesi che vengono sfruttati per la mano d'opera a basso costo, se non schiavismo da parte di multinazionali estere, la lista si allunga notevolmente, praticamente c'è almeno 1/3, se non 2/3 di mondo eppure di robe simili da parte di questi praticamente zero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma quello avviene per forza. Di "ghetti" ne trovi a bizzeffe anche in Italia. Solo che i cinesi di prato o i sudamericani dei navigli al massimo se le danno fra di loro, non è che si fanno saltare in aria negli aeroporti.
> Il multiculturalismo viene messo ad esempio per il mondo anche in queste condizioni.
> 
> Ma pure se vai in N città americane (paese multiculturale per eccellenza) ci sono i quartieri italiani,cinesi,etc etc.



Si però non dobbiamo fare confusione tra chi alla fine non ha motivi per odiarci (vedi i cinesi) o chi come gli indiani o i bengalesi ha un certo tipo di cultura storica alle spalle e i mussulmani che oltre a pesanti motivi per odiarci hanno anche una cultura combattente millenaria...
Purtroppo nel DNA di questa gente c'è l'odio e lo spirito combattente..
Noi abbiamo distrutto le loro terre e ammazzato al loro gente, e loro oggi vogliono vendetta...io non so davvero dire come si può fermare tutto ciò, voi avete soluzioni realistiche?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, se poi ci aggiungiamo anche i paesi che vengono sfruttati per la mano d'opera a basso costo, se non schiavismo da parte di multinazionali estere, la lista si allunga notevolmente, praticamente c'è almeno 1/3, se non 2/3 di mondo eppure di robe simili da parte di questi praticamente zero.



Non chiamiamocela...che se un giorno decidessero di vendicarsi gli africani....si salvi chi può..
Va anche detto che in mediooriente c'è anche una ferita aperta e sanguinante che si chiama Israele che per noi è insignificante mentre per gli arabi è come un pugnale conficcato nel petto...

Badate che non sto giustificando, dico solo che se noi là per sedare gli animi ci mandiamo i droni non mi stupisce se loro qua si mettono uno zaino in spalla e fanno saltare una metro..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Va bene, le vuoi ritenere inutili? Sei libero di farlo.
> 
> Ma evitiamo (come hai fatto) di metterle sullo stesso piano perché non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Esatto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> L'importante è continuare a raccontarsi che il problema siamo noi
> 
> Infatti è strapieno di indiani, rumeni, albanesi, cinesi etc etc che si fanno saltare per aria "in nome della colonizzazione", come del resto è stato per tutti i popoli del passato (compreso il nostro) che è stato "sfruttato". Ok.



Avete ragione entrambi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2016)

*L’impianto nucleare di Tihange, a Liegi, è stato evacuato. Lo riferisce l’emittente belga Vtm*


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non esserne così sicuro..molti sono arabi nati e vissuti qui...che trovano nel radicalismo islamico (ma ci sarebbero anche altri pretesti) il modo di sfogare la loro frustrazione per il fatto di vivere da emarginati..vivono qui ma sono i poveri, la feccia della società...non sono affatto integrati...infatti il 90% dell'integrazione è solo fuffa propagandistica, nella realtà è gente che vive qui ma che non si è mai adeguata e adattata...
> 
> Quelli che invece vivono in quelle terre dove carneficine come quella odierna sono cose quotidiane non cambieranno mai invece...



Anche Roma dominava il mondo una volta, ora conta meno di zero.

Le cose cambiano, gli islamici che nascono qui crescendo sono come noi, alcuni addirittura peggio, ne conosco parecchi.

Ci vuole tempo, ovvio.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Marzo 2016)

Ho un amico che vive a Parigi, lui che non è razzista e mai lo è stato mi dice sempre che il vero problema sono i Mussulmani/Islamici che non vogliono integrarsi. Mi ha detto che ci sono Famiglie che stanno li da 2 o anche 3 generazioni, eppure non sono ancora integrati. Non vogliono adeguarsi alla Cultura occidentale e anzi, stanno li con il fisico, ma mentalmente sono nel loro paese. Covano odio qua perché vorrebbero essere i padroni del mondo e perché odiano essere comandati. E' un popolo che generalmente aldilà di attentati etc. Si crede superiore a tutti. 9 Islamici su 10 si credono più intelligenti del 90% delle persone che si ritrovano davanti. Tutto questo aumenta l'odio che covano dentro se stessi.

Come si risolve la cosa? Non lo so. Ma la tolleranza sta rovinando il mondo. Ci vuole una via di mezzo, un equilibrio. Non si possono ammazzare tutti, soprattutto gli innocenti, ma non si puo' nemmeno tollerare l'esistenza di questi pazzi e parlo ovviamente solo di quelli che fanno gli attentati, non delle brave persone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia l'opposto....è il frutto delle guerre espansionistiche perpetrate dalla Francia USA ect ect....


Deo gratias! 
Ma davvero credete che questi vengano a farsi esplodere perché il loro dio è più bello del nostro? Per favore ragazzi, non fatemi essere offensivo... buttate un occhio a quello che sta succedendo in Siria, praticamente una terza guerra mondiale in miniatura, e troverete la spiegazione del terrorismo. L'Islam è lo specchietto per le allodole che i grandi capi ci propinano e voi guardate alimentando odio, qualunquismo e razzismo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho un amico che vive a Parigi, lui che non è razzista e mai lo è stato mi dice sempre che il vero problema sono i Mussulmani/Islamici che non vogliono integrarsi. Mi ha detto che ci sono Famiglie che stanno li da 2 o anche 3 generazioni, eppure non sono ancora integrati. Non vogliono adeguarsi alla Cultura occidentale e anzi, stanno li con il fisico, ma mentalmente sono nel loro paese. Covano odio qua perché vorrebbero essere i padroni del mondo e perché odiano essere comandati. E' un popolo che generalmente aldilà di attentati etc. Si crede superiore a tutti. 9 Islamici su 10 si credono più intelligenti del 90% delle persone che si ritrovano davanti. Tutto questo aumenta l'odio che covano dentro se stessi.
> 
> Come si risolve la cosa? Non lo so. Ma la tolleranza sta rovinando il mondo. Ci vuole una via di mezzo, un equilibrio. Non si possono ammazzare tutti, soprattutto gli innocenti, ma non si puo' nemmeno tollerare l'esistenza di questi pazzi e parlo ovviamente solo di quelli che fanno gli attentati, non delle brave persone.



purtroppo concordo con te, non è questione di essere razzisti, è cosi, gli islamici vivono in un mondo tutto loro ma secondo me è sbagliato generalizzare, gli islamici sono una cosa, quelli che fanno gli attentati non sono islamici ma si fingono, è diverso..


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2016)

Sempre colpa nostra ovviamente o colpa degli USA...

Onestamente leggere certe cose mi hanno stancato (non parlo del forum, ma in generale). Noi (Europa) dopo la guerra eravamo distrutti i nostri nonni e padri vivevano in condizioni pessime. Si viveva con pane ed acqua. Tuttavia abbiamo lavorato e ricostruito l'Europa con sangue e sacrificio.

Ora mi dite per quale motivo questi non possono mettersi a ricostruire il loro paese?? Colpa nostra se dopo l'indipendenza questi paesi non si sono evoluti? Tra l'altro sono stato in molti posti in nordafrica e medioriente.. avevano ancora infrastrutture, strade e costruzioni dei coloni. Ma che diavolo hanno fatto in questi 70 anni?

Molti paesi hanno addirittura le risorse per farlo. Per creare uno stato di benessere e ricco. Addorottura più risorse di noi

Usa ed Europa hanno le loro colpe, chiaro non esistono i buoni. Ma i dittatori ed la miseria sono stati voluti da loro. Non si sono per niente evoluti. 

Poi comunque se non interveniamo in Siria e Libia, allora gli arabi dicono " Per quale motivo non ci aiutano" se vengono aiutati " Per quale motivo ci bombardano e si interessano dei nostri problemi"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho un amico che vive a Parigi, lui che non è razzista e mai lo è stato mi dice sempre che il vero problema sono i Mussulmani/Islamici che non vogliono integrarsi. Mi ha detto che ci sono Famiglie che stanno li da 2 o anche 3 generazioni, eppure non sono ancora integrati. Non vogliono adeguarsi alla Cultura occidentale e anzi, stanno li con il fisico, ma mentalmente sono nel loro paese. Covano odio qua perché vorrebbero essere i padroni del mondo e perché odiano essere comandati. E' un popolo che generalmente aldilà di attentati etc. Si crede superiore a tutti. 9 Islamici su 10 si credono più intelligenti del 90% delle persone che si ritrovano davanti. Tutto questo aumenta l'odio che covano dentro se stessi.
> 
> Come si risolve la cosa? Non lo so. Ma la tolleranza sta rovinando il mondo. Ci vuole una via di mezzo, un equilibrio. Non si possono ammazzare tutti, soprattutto gli innocenti, ma non si puo' nemmeno tollerare l'esistenza di questi pazzi e parlo ovviamente solo di quelli che fanno gli attentati, non delle brave persone.


Per favore. Il problema è politico, non culturale. Non sono quelle "famiglie che non vogliono integrarsi" a farsi saltare in aria.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2016)

Io comunque trovo veramente patetica la storiella del "povero terrorista disperato che fa una strage, ma per colpa nostra che abbiamo distrutto il suo Paese. Non giustifico, ma capisco. Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. E' logico che se gli togli tutto poi quelli si vendicano. Così impara la Francia e gli USA ad invadere gli altri Paesi"

Salah era un cittadino FRANCESE naturalizzato BELGA. Di origine MAROCCHINA.
Mi spiegate,cortesemente, quanti bombardamenti ha subito la Francia, il Belgio o il Marocco negli ultimi 50 anni?
Vi sembra logico che un francese faccia un attentato contro la Francia...per difendere un Paese straniero? 

La finiamo con la storiella del "povero pastore dell'Arabistan orientale che si unisce all'ISIS dopo che ha perso tutto"?
Gli attentati ormai vengono fatti da cittadini dell'UE.


E pure la storia del "seh vabbè, colpa delle religioni".
No, colpa dell'Islam. Non mi risulta che ci siano attentati ad opera di fondamentalisti sikh, in Europa. Nè di induisti, buddhisti, testimoni di geova, mormoni, ebrei, raeliani, shintoisti, cristiani protestanti e via dicendo. Gli stessi "fondamentalisti" cattolici possono risultare fastidiosi, ma attentati terroristici non ne hanno mai fatti.
Quindi no, bisogna avere il coraggio di ammettere che è colpa dell'ISLAM.

E anche la storia della povertà,dell'ignoranza e dell'emerginazione...boh, mi pare che Bin Laden fosse più ricco di tutti gli utenti del forum Milan World messi assieme. L'attentato alle Torri Gemelle è stato fatto da gente che aveva una laurea. I terroristi sono finanziati da persone che navigano nel petrolio.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia l'opposto....è il frutto delle guerre espansionistiche perpetrate dalla Francia USA ect ect....



Non la penso del tutto così, comunque...

E quindi? Lasciamo che ci facciano saltare in aria per solidarietà?

E' una guerra. Asimmetrica ma pur sempre guerra.

Abbiamo delle bombe umane in casa nostra, quindi credo sia giusto spazzarle via e non parlo dei musulmani in quanto tali. Le varie intelligence conoscono perfettamente i fondamentalisti sparsi per l'Europa. Vanno presi e rinchiusi da quale parte. 

Voi provate a lasciare la porta di casa vostra aperta per tutto il giorno. Per un paio di giorni, forse, non succederà nulla e ritroverete tutto il giorno. Ma non si scappa, prima o poi...


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per favore. Il problema è politico, non culturale. Non sono quelle "famiglie che non vogliono integrarsi" a farsi saltare in aria.



Per curiosità, tu hai mai vissuto accanto a mussulmani? Non a "mussulmani", ma a mussulmani?

Da come scrivi, direi di no, scusami se sbaglio.

Magari sono sfortunato io, ma ci ho passato 4 anni a vivere in un quartiere con una bella dose di mussulmani e ci ho vissuto 9 settimane a stretto contatto (condividendo la stanza) con uno di loro, e il problema non era minimamente politico.

Poi, come detto, datemi pure del razzista/destrorso/chipiùnehapiùnemetta

Basta tornare indietro un giorno, parlando dei quartieri a maggioranza mussulmana a bruxelles, prima che avvenissero gli attacchi, per capire cosa si prova quando si è davvero là. Il resto sono solo parole.

Ah e continuo a dire, io mi faccio tagliare barba e capelli da un """""mussulmano"""""" egiziano.
Semplicemente, è uno che se ha caldo, d'estate, il ramadan non lo fa, i suoi alcolici li beve, veste e si comporta da occidentale etc etc etc.
In sostanza, non è mussulmano. E va benissimo così.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per favore. Il problema è politico, non culturale. Non sono quelle "famiglie che non vogliono integrarsi" a farsi saltare in aria.



esatto, a quelli non gliene frega nulla dell'ISlam, è quello che ci fanno credere..in realtà hanno altri motivi, questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque trovo veramente patetica la storiella del "povero terrorista disperato che fa una strage, ma per colpa nostra che abbiamo distrutto il suo Paese. Non giustifico, ma capisco. Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. E' logico che se gli togli tutto poi quelli si vendicano. Così impara la Francia e gli USA ad invadere gli altri Paesi"
> 
> Salah era un cittadino FRANCESE naturalizzato BELGA. Di origine MAROCCHINA.
> Mi spiegate,cortesemente, quanti bombardamenti ha subito la Francia, il Belgio o il Marocco negli ultimi 50 anni?
> ...



Ho le lacrime.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, tu hai mai vissuto accanto a mussulmani? Non a "mussulmani", ma a mussulmani?
> 
> Da come scrivi, direi di no, scusami se sbaglio.
> 
> ...



quelli che si fanno esplodere non sono mussulmani, sono pazzi, è diverso o in poche parole sono obbligati da qualcuno, è gente addestrata da anni, non è gente che si sveglia la mattina e decide di farsi esplodere..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque trovo veramente patetica la storiella del "povero terrorista disperato che fa una strage, ma per colpa nostra che abbiamo distrutto il suo Paese. Non giustifico, ma capisco. Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. E' logico che se gli togli tutto poi quelli si vendicano. Così impara la Francia e gli USA ad invadere gli altri Paesi"
> 
> *Salah era un cittadino FRANCESE naturalizzato BELGA. Di origine MAROCCHINA.
> *Mi spiegate,cortesemente, quanti bombardamenti ha subito la Francia, il Belgio o il Marocco negli ultimi 50 anni?
> ...



Per gli islamici esiste solo la nazione dell'Islam...il resto sono righe tirate su fogli di carta senza valore (e a casa loro in Medioriente sono davvero linee tirate a caso da noi occidentali..)..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ho le lacrime.



?


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> ?



Sono commosso


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quelli che si fanno esplodere non sono mussulmani, sono pazzi, è diverso o in poche parole sono obbligati da qualcuno, è gente addestrata da anni, non è gente che si sveglia la mattina e decide di farsi esplodere..



Argomentami.
Sono apertissimo a sentire l'opinione di tutti.
In base a cosa sono pazzi e non mussulmani, partendo anche dal "semplicistico" assunto che fino a qui (senza voler scadere nel "i ladri girano di notte, tu giri di notte, tu sei un ladro") tutti quelli che si sono fatti saltare in aria lo hanno fatto nel nome di allah?

Cittadini Europei ed Extraeuropei, persone provenienti da tanti Paesi, tutti quanti che si fanno saltare in aria nel nome di allah. Aggiungiamoci anche qualche passaggio coranico (e non apro di nuovo il discorso, l'ultima volta mi hanno censurato perché ho riportato diversi passi di carattere non proprio mite nei confronti degli infedeli).

Perché non si dovrebbe pensare ad attentati islamici?

E, se il problema è politico, la tesi da seguire è che per motivi politici un uomo dovrebbe farsi esplodere e portarsi via donne e bambini a casaccio in una metro?

Io non chiedo tanto. Chiedo solo che si ragioni senza nessun genere di pregiudizio.
Non
"Tutti i credo, le religioni e le culture sono uguali. Sono belle, sono di pari dignità, quindi non possono essere religiosi i motivi". No. Questo è un assurdo logico.

Ci sono ancora culture (rarissime) nel mondo, dove il cannibalismo è praticato.
Che facciamo, se uno viene da noi e comincia per dire a dissotterrare cadaveri e a mangiarseli, diciamo che il motivo è politico per non avere culture/religioni di serie a e di serie b?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Argomentami.
> Sono apertissimo a sentire l'opinione di tutti.
> In base a cosa sono pazzi e non mussulmani, partendo anche dal "semplicistico" assunto che fino a qui (senza voler scadere nel "i ladri girano di notte, tu giri di notte, tu sei un ladro") tutti quelli che si sono fatti saltare in aria lo hanno fatto nel nome di allah?
> 
> ...



per farti credere che è una cosa religiosa e non una questione politica..semplice no?? infatti tu ci sei cascato in pieno


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per farti credere che è una cosa religiosa e non una questione politica..semplice no?? infatti tu ci sei cascato in pieno



Tu sai che non stai argomentando niente di quello che stai asserendo, sì?

Con una simile logica posso dirti che in realtà i bombardamenti in Siria li sta facendo il califfato sui suoi stessi territori per passare da vittima. Così, tanto per.

Perché la "soluzione politica" è quella comoda e semplice, che non porta alla conclusione scomoda. E' totalmente indimostrabile, è stiracchiata, è contro ogni possibile evidenza, ma funziona, quindi perché non crederci?

Stai solo ripetendo la tua tesi, ma non hai argomentazioni?


----------



## Aragorn (22 Marzo 2016)

Secondo voi questi folli si fanno saltare in aria solo per fare un danno all'Occidente ? nel mondo reale se un marito vuol fare un dispetto alla moglie la tradisce, mica si taglia l'uccello. E lo stesso dovrebbe accadere nel terrorismo, metto la bomba di nascosto e basta, perchè mai dovrei diventare io stesso la bomba ? Che le matrici (ovvero i capi dell' Isis) siano di carattere esclusivamente politico credo sia evidente a tutti, ma il problema dei terroristi-kamikaze secondo me non può che essere legato a profonde e irrazionali cause, come possono appunto essere quelle religiose. Ed è proprio per questo che è fondamentale accelerare (con le buone o le cattive) i processi di laicizzazione e secolarizzazione nel mondo islamico.


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *L’impianto nucleare di Tihange, a Liegi, è stato evacuato. Lo riferisce l’emittente belga Vtm*



La mia casa e a meno di 20 km di li... come si fa a stare tranquilli ?
Questi sono completamente pazzi.

Le bombe a l'aeroporto erano piene di chiodi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Tu sai che non stai argomentando niente di quello che stai asserendo, sì?
> 
> Con una simile logica posso dirti che in realtà i bombardamenti in Siria li sta facendo il califfato sui suoi stessi territori per passare da vittima. Così, tanto per.



è evidente che la questione è economica, per me, si basa sugli affari e sul controllo dei mercati, ti dice niente il fatto che l'isis guadagna cifre assurde col petrolio, tutto questo ti sembra che abbia a che fare con la religione??


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è evidente che la questione è economica, per me, si basa sugli affari e sul controllo dei mercati, ti dice niente il fatto che l'isis guadagna cifre assurde col petrolio, tutto questo ti sembra che abbia a che fare con la religione??



Ad un "Salah" del petrolio non frega nulla. Ma zero proprio.
Ci sono i vertici in cima alla catena di comando che non hanno motivi religiosi per scatenare la guerra (possibile. Totalmente indimostrabile)? Ma anche fosse? Parliamo di quanto, 100 persone contro le 100.000 che combattono veramente in nome di allah?

Ma seriamente stiamo affrontando questo discorso in base al fatturato dell'Isis, quando c'è gente, il 99% del totale, che si ammazza o è disposta ad ammazzarsi? Ma, ripeto, seriamente? Gli fanno il bonifico nella oasi piena di vergini dell'aldilà?

Se ci sono 100 pazzi che vogliono fare i soldi sulla guerra, non fanno un euro se non ci sono 100.000 pazzi che invece la guerra la fanno in nome di allah (e quindi non per motivi economici).

Vuol dire, in termini di numeri, che il 99% di questa guerra è di matrice religiosa.

Siam proprio la generazione di quelli che pur di credere ad un complotto non vedono neanche ad un palmo dal naso. Siamo arrivati ad un tale livello di dietrologia che se vediamo un quadrupede con gli zoccoli e le striature bianche e nere al posto di vedere una zebra pensiamo sia un alano gigante dipinto dal governo per un qualche scopo di manipolazione mentale. Cielo.


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2016)

Ma non prendiamoci in giro: i bombardamenti occidentali hanno salvato il sedere prima a bosniaci e poi a kosovari, tipica manovalanza. Gli iracheni sono meno numerosi, idem per i libici. Sono tantissimi magrebini a fare queste operazioni ma non ricordo bombardamenti occidentali in Marocco. Solitamente vengono bombardati regimi laici o sciiti spesso su richiesta di fanatici sunniti.... Tuttora combattono al fianco dei sauditi in Yemen, i media non dicono niente. Gli indiani sono in questa situazione da decenni, è questione di qualità e numero, non di rapporti e politica.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2016)

E' vero, l'Islam non c'entra niente, fessi noi a cascarci. Si saranno fatti esplodere perché non avevano altro da fare. E il Bataclan? Beh, il Death Metal come genere musicale fa schifo. Charlie Hebdo? Quel giornale non fa ridere, e le vignette sono disegnate malissimo. 
Al massimo possono esistere dei cristiani cattivi, o degli ebrei cattivi, ma musulmani cattivi proprio non esistono.

Ecco una dimostrazione che l'Islam non c'entra niente:

“Uccidete gli infedeli ovunque li incontriate. Questa e’ la ricompensa dei miscredenti.” (Sura 2:191) 

«Instillerò il mio terrore nel cuore degli infedeli; colpiteli sul collo e recidete loro la punta delle dita... I miscredenti avranno il castigo del Fuoco! ... Non siete certo voi che li avete uccisi: e’ Allah che li ha uccisi» (Sura 8:12-17). 

«Combattete coloro che non credono in Allah e nell'Ultimo Giorno, che non vietano quello che Allah e il Suo Messaggero hanno vietato, e quelli, tra la gente della Scrittura, che non scelgono la religione della verita’, finche’ non versino umilmente il tributo, e siano soggiogati. 
Dicono i giudei: "Esdra e’ figlio di Allah"; e i cristiani dicono: "Il Messia e’ figlio di Allah". Questo e’ ciò che esce dalle loro bocche. Li annienti Allah. Quanto sono fuorviati!» (Sura 9:29-30). 

«Quando incontrate gli infedeli, uccideteli con grande spargimento di sangue e stringete forte le catene dei prigionieri» (Sura 47:4)


Aaaaah, che religione di pace. 


inb4: "E le crociate? E l'inquisizione? E la Bibbia? E le Sentinelle in Piedi"?

E chi se ne frega. Quando Adinolfi inciterà i suoi elettori a farsi esplodere nei luoghi pubblici, ne riparleremo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2016)

Un'ultima cosa: l'Islam NASCE COME RELIGIONE POLITICA. Non ha senso dire "sono motivazioni politiche e non religiose". E' come dire che la finale di Champions League è "solo" calcio, e non ha nulla a che fare con lo sport.
Non c'è un solo versetto del corano che sia vagamente paragonabile al "Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare". L'Islam è anche una ideologia. Non è un caso il fatto che ci siano così tante teocrazie islamiche nel Mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, tu hai mai vissuto accanto a mussulmani? Non a "mussulmani", ma a mussulmani?
> 
> Da come scrivi, direi di no, scusami se sbaglio.
> 
> ...


Io non ho negato che ci potessero essere problemi d'integrazione. Ho negato che questi problemi avessero una relazione col terrorismo che ha colpito Francia e Belgio. Chi si è fatto saltare in aria e ha aperto il fuoco sulla folla a Parigi, oppure chi ha piazzato una bomba in metro a Bruxelles non è né la famiglia di Shevchenko, né il tuo compagno di stanza. Mi dispiace ma stare appresso ai vostri discorsi alimenta soltanto odio verso una cultura che in quanto tale non ha niente da spartire col terrorismo.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E' vero, l'Islam non c'entra niente, fessi noi a cascarci. Si saranno fatti esplodere perché non avevano altro da fare. E il Bataclan? Beh, il Death Metal come genere musicale fa schifo. Charlie Hebdo? Quel giornale non fa ridere, e le vignette sono disegnate malissimo.
> Al massimo possono esistere dei cristiani cattivi, o degli ebrei cattivi, ma musulmani cattivi proprio non esistono.
> 
> Ecco una dimostrazione che l'Islam non c'entra niente:
> ...



Siamo un po' come ai livelli di "Ama Dio. Ama il prossimo tuo. Non c'è comandamento più importante di questo". Siamo lì.

Eh, sì, "religioni male del mondo"


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ho negato che ci potessero essere problemi d'integrazione. Ho negato che questi problemi avessero una relazione col terrorismo che ha colpito Francia e Belgio. Chi si è fatto saltare in aria e ha aperto il fuoco sulla folla a Parigi, oppure chi ha piazzato una bomba in metro a Bruxelles non è né la famiglia di Shevchenko, né il tuo compagno di stanza. Mi dispiace ma stare appresso ai vostri discorsi alimenta soltanto odio verso una cultura che in quanto tale non ha niente da spartire col terrorismo.



Ma a te non è chiara una cosa, almeno, forse non riesco a spiegarmi io.
Io non è che ce l'ho con "tizio a caso", per il gusto di.
Non è che mi scaglio contro ad un ciellino, ad un cristiano, ad un buddista, ad un nero, rosso, bianco etc.

Io mi scaglio contro chi, con i valori della nostra cultura e della nostra società, non c'entra niente. Niente.
Non è "tizio". La gente di Molenbeek se l'è presa coi poliziotti che hanno preso Salah. Ma è solo per dirne una.
Fanno la campagna "not in my name", e poi a Roma sfilano in 400 su 100.000 registrati (e chissà quanti non registrati) dopo gli attentati.
Non lo vuoi vedere? E' scomodo vedere che non vogliono diventare europei, nel 99% dei casi, ma vogliono un continente mediorientale bis? Va bene. Libero di farlo. Datemi del razzista, di quello che odia il prossimo. Non importa. Io non mi ritengo tale. Ma vedo cosa sta succedendo, e in minima parte l'ho pure vissuto. Solo che quando sarà evidente anche a chi non vuol vedere ora, sarà tardi.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per favore. Il problema è politico, non culturale. Non sono quelle "famiglie che non vogliono integrarsi" a farsi saltare in aria.



Non è affatto politico. Il problema è culturale. Come fai dire che non lo sia? Un quartiere intero si è opposto all'arresto di un terrorista. Ti rendi conto?? Dici che è legato alla politica? Ok, possono odiare l'occidente per vari motivi, non dico mica di no. Ma una persona che assume e si integra nella nostra cultura trova altri modo scaricare il proprio odio. Una persona acculturata come si deve denuncia il terrorista, non lo protegge. 
Anche io come moltissimi Italiani odio Equitalia, allora se un tizio della mia via dovesse un giorno uccidere un dipendente di Equitalia dovrei proteggerlo perché ha ucciso qualcuno che lavora in un posto che odio? Dovrei proteggerlo perché Equitalia è il frutto della Politica? Ma per favore, non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Un'ultima cosa: l'Islam NASCE COME RELIGIONE POLITICA. Non ha senso dire "sono motivazioni politiche e non religiose". E' come dire che la finale di Champions League è "solo" calcio, e non ha nulla a che fare con lo sport.
> Non c'è un solo versetto del corano che sia vagamente paragonabile al "Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare". L'Islam è anche una ideologia. Non è un caso il fatto che ci siano così tante teocrazie islamiche nel Mondo.



io non parlavo dell'islam, quella è una religione, l'isis è un altra roba


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ad un "Salah" del petrolio non frega nulla. Ma zero proprio.
> Ci sono i vertici in cima alla catena di comando che non hanno motivi religiosi per scatenare la guerra (possibile. Totalmente indimostrabile)? Ma anche fosse? Parliamo di quanto, 100 persone contro le 100.000 che combattono veramente in nome di allah?
> 
> Ma seriamente stiamo affrontando questo discorso in base al fatturato dell'Isis, quando c'è gente, il 99% del totale, che si ammazza o è disposta ad ammazzarsi? Ma, ripeto, seriamente? Gli fanno il bonifico nella oasi piena di vergini dell'aldilà?
> ...



La religione è il pretesto...lo stimolo nasce da altro però...
detto ciò io lo propongo nel mio post sul vietare l'islam...purtroppo a mali estremi estremi rimedi, oggi si deve arginare l'emorragia..chi vuole vivere con una cultura di 2000 anni fa non lo fa in europa...
mi fa ridere che si dica "non possiamo rinnegare i nostri principi per colpa dei terroristi"...ma quali principi? La libertà di culto? Ok, ma non a scapito della sicurezza...


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che le matrici (ovvero i capi dell' Isis) siano di carattere esclusivamente politico credo sia evidente a tutti, ma il problema dei terroristi-kamikaze secondo me non può che essere legato a profonde e irrazionali cause, come possono appunto essere quelle religiose.



Infatti sono convinti che morire da martiri li farà andare a razzo in paradiso in mezzo a 40 (?) vergini; se non ci fosse la componente religiosa come matrice, non avrebbe senso farsi esplodere e lasciarci le penne, in vista del Paradiso ( ma de che?).


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La religione è il pretesto...lo stimolo nasce da altro però...
> detto ciò io lo propongo nel mio post sul vietare l'islam...purtroppo a mali estremi estremi rimedi, oggi si deve arginare l'emorragia..chi vuole vivere con una cultura di 2000 anni fa non lo fa in europa...
> mi fa ridere che si dica "non possiamo rinnegare i nostri principi per colpa dei terroristi"...ma quali principi? La libertà di culto? Ok, ma non a scapito della sicurezza...



bravissimo, la religione è il pretesto ma i motivi sono altri..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Infatti sono convinti che morire da martiri li farà andare a razzo in paradiso in mezzo a 40 (?) vergini; se non ci fosse la componente religiosa come matrice, non avrebbe senso farsi esplodere e lasciarci le penne, in vista del Paradiso ( ma de che?).



Che poi...ma perché proprio vergini? Io avrei preferito un paradiso fatto di Milf.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Marzo 2016)

Ma voi non avete ancora capito una cosa che è chiara ed è sotto il sole. E' assurda sta cosa. La religione c'entra eccome! La religione è il mezzo che usano "I potenti" per manipolare questa gente che poi crede per davvero alle fesserie che gli vengono dette. E' ovvio che i capi dell'Isis se ne sbattono altamente le palle della Religione, ma i loro sudditi no! E' il loro oppio e se lo mangiano tutto fino alla fine. Quindi la religione c'entra, non è la causa principale, ma fa parte di tutto l'insieme. Prima che qualche genio mi dà del rassista, tengo a precisare che non parlo solo dell'Isis. Parlo anche di gente come Bush e compagnia che dice "Andiamo in guerra in nome di Dio" lui che è il "capo" sa benissimo che è una bella cavolata, ma quanti soldati si gasano per sta cosa? Quanti di loro pensano d'essere nel giusto solo per quelle parole? Ecco, fatevele due domande.


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma voi non avete ancora capito una cosa che è chiara ed è sotto il sole. E' assurda sta cosa. La religione c'entra eccome! La religione è il mezzo che usano "I potenti" per manipolare questa gente che poi crede per davvero alle fesserie che gli vengono dette. E' ovvio che i capi dell'Isis se ne sbattono altamente le palle della Religione, ma i loro sudditi no! E' il loro oppio e se lo mangiano tutto fino alla fine. Quindi la religione c'entra, non è la causa principale, ma fa parte di tutto l'insieme. Prima che qualche genio mi dà del rassista, tengo a precisare che non parlo solo dell'Isis. Parlo anche di gente come Bush e compagnia che dice "Andiamo in guerra in nome di Dio" lui che è il "capo" sa benissimo che è una bella cavolata, ma quanti soldati si gasano per sta cosa? Quanti di loro pensano d'essere nel giusto solo per quelle parole? Ecco, fatevele due domande.



Io invece direi che e proprio la causa principale perche e proprio grazie a lei che i potenti fanno leva su tutti li altri.
Non ci fosse la religione a veicolare quello che vogliono loro come farebbero per manipolare la massa ?
Di certo non potrebbero farlo con i soldi.
Purtroppo per noi la religione _non costa nulla_.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma a te non è chiara una cosa, almeno, forse non riesco a spiegarmi io.
> Io non è che ce l'ho con "tizio a caso", per il gusto di.
> Non è che mi scaglio contro ad un ciellino, ad un cristiano, ad un buddista, ad un nero, rosso, bianco etc.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, quindi? Dimmi tu chi ha fatto questi attentati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non è affatto politico. Il problema è culturale. Come fai dire che non lo sia? Un quartiere intero si è opposto all'arresto di un terrorista. Ti rendi conto?? Dici che è legato alla politica? Ok, possono odiare l'occidente per vari motivi, non dico mica di no. Ma una persona che assume e si integra nella nostra cultura trova altri modo scaricare il proprio odio. Una persona acculturata come si deve denuncia il terrorista, non lo protegge.
> Anche io come moltissimi Italiani odio Equitalia, allora se un tizio della mia via dovesse un giorno uccidere un dipendente di Equitalia dovrei proteggerlo perché ha ucciso qualcuno che lavora in un posto che odio? Dovrei proteggerlo perché Equitalia è il frutto della Politica? Ma per favore, non scherziamo dai.


Però mi sai dire chi appoggiava Salah? Secondo te erano civili islamici ad opporsi o magari suoi compari di merende?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma voi non avete ancora capito una cosa che è chiara ed è sotto il sole. E' assurda sta cosa. La religione c'entra eccome! La religione è il mezzo che usano "I potenti" per manipolare questa gente che poi crede per davvero alle fesserie che gli vengono dette. E' ovvio che i capi dell'Isis se ne sbattono altamente le palle della Religione, ma i loro sudditi no! E' il loro oppio e se lo mangiano tutto fino alla fine. Quindi la religione c'entra, non è la causa principale, ma fa parte di tutto l'insieme. Prima che qualche genio mi dà del rassista, tengo a precisare che non parlo solo dell'Isis. Parlo anche di gente come Bush e compagnia che dice "Andiamo in guerra in nome di Dio" lui che è il "capo" sa benissimo che è una bella cavolata, ma quanti soldati si gasano per sta cosa? Quanti di loro pensano d'essere nel giusto solo per quelle parole? Ecco, fatevele due domande.



su questo concordo, è ovvio che la religione c'entra ma è appunto il pretesto, a questa gente viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi...ma perché proprio vergini? Io avrei preferito un paradiso fatto di Milf.



che battuta fuori luogo ahahhaha
però sarebbe stato bello


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però mi sai dire chi appoggiava Salah? Secondo te erano civili islamici ad opporsi o magari suoi compari di merende?



Secondo me erano entrambi. Sia compari che civili islamici. Ci sono molti Islamici civili che appoggiano chi fa queste cose, ma che nonostante questo non siano comunque disposti a farsi saltare in aria. Diciamo che stanno nel mezzo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per fortuna col tempo, qualche generazione, le religioni non saranno più causa di violenza e morte.
> 
> Come sta succedendo a noi adesso, infatti c'è pieno di "cristiani" e "credenti" che non vanno in chiesa se non a Natale, il che fa abbastanza ridere parlare di "credenti", ma vabbeh, è un altra questione che meriterebbre un approfondimento.
> 
> Comunque sia in 2-3 generazione pure gli islamici si "occidentalizzeranno" come già molti giovani Arabi ecc stanno facendo, e penseranno più a godersi la vita e vivere come noi che a rincorrere leggende e storie di millenni fa.



Beh, noi popoli occidentali e civilizzati stiamo navigando verso l'ateismo per fortuna. Ma quelli che nascono da loro è come se nascessero nel 1500, non cambia niente. Bisogna invaderli, ammazzarli e colonizzare con gente normale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Va bene, le vuoi ritenere inutili? Sei libero di farlo.
> 
> Ma evitiamo (come hai fatto) di metterle sullo stesso piano perché non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti se noti poi ho detto che il cristianesimo e via dicendo sono inutili e non dannosi, mentre gli altri dannosi a livelli esagerati. Loro sono il male.

Ah, ovviamente il tutto secondo me. Personale opinione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2016)

Riporto un commento semplice, ma che fa pensare, chi di voi non avverte un po' di queste cose guardandosi in giro?


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Riporto un commento semplice, ma che fa pensare, chi di voi non avverte un po' di queste cose guardandosi in giro?



Sai che sei un seminatore d'odio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Riporto un commento semplice, ma che fa pensare, chi di voi non avverte un po' di queste cose guardandosi in giro?



L'Islam moderato non esiste, sono tutti radicali

Gli unici moderati sono quelli laici, che sono una minoranza irrilevante


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Ancora a parlare di religione associata all'ISIS?
Ma looooool

E' risaputo infatti, che le Torri Gemelle nel 2001 sono state abbattute in nome di Allah.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, quindi? Dimmi tu chi ha fatto questi attentati.



Degli Islamici. Né più, né meno.

La loro religione viene strumentalizzata "dalla lobby del petrolio/della guerra/del qualsiasicomplotto del mondo"? Ma anche fosse, mi ripeto?

Non è che questo fa si che l'islam diventi la religione dell'amore e della tolleranza. L'hanno solo sfruttata dall'alto, ma resta il fatto che ci sono in giro n mila persone pronte ad ammazzarsi, ammazzare o comunque appoggiare chi ammazza nel nome del loro dio.

Ma davvero non ve ne accorgete? Cioè il livello di "combatto il sistema" è arrivato a tanto?


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Riporto un commento semplice, ma che fa pensare, chi di voi non avverte un po' di queste cose guardandosi in giro?



E' dai tempi dell'attentato alle torri gemelle che i palestinesi esultavano per l'abbattimento delle stesse....che dire? Meglio che sto zitto, và.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Islam moderato non esiste, sono tutti radicali
> 
> Gli unici moderati sono quelli laici, che sono una minoranza irrilevante



E' talmente logico ed evidente. Quelli che sembrano innocui lo sono solo perché vivono in un preciso contesto e mettono la maschera. Un po' come il dipendente che odia il datore di lavoro, ma davanti fa il cordiale perché ha necessità dello stipendio, ma dietro dice le peggio cose. Nell'intimità il pensiero è quello. Mi chiedo cosa potrebbe accadere se un domani il contesto fosse diverso. Arriveranno i primi partiti islamici anche in Europa prima o poi, ci sarà da ridere


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ancora a parlare di religione associata all'ISIS?
> Ma looooool
> 
> E' risaputo infatti, che le Torri Gemelle nel 2001 sono state abbattute in nome di Allah.



Chissà perché ti immagino raggiante nelli'insultare il cristianesimo nel caso di un attentato in nome del cristianesimo


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ancora a parlare di religione associata all'ISIS?
> Ma looooool
> 
> E' risaputo infatti, che le Torri Gemelle nel 2001 sono state abbattute in nome di Allah.



No infatti. Tu Ripper, che esperienze hai di contatto diretto con Mussulmani? Mussulmani veri, di quelli che fanno il ramadan pregano cinque volte al giorno non mangiano maiale non bevono e fanno girare le donne velate?


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Islam moderato non esiste, sono tutti radicali
> 
> Gli unici moderati sono quelli laici, che sono una minoranza irrilevante



Come detto, come il mio barbiere.
Che sarà egiziano, gli piacerà il kebab, parlerà arabo, ma quando ha sete la sua birra se la fa, il ramadan non lo fa se ha un minimo di caldo e a occhio e croce si spara anche la costina di maiale.

In sostanza, non un islamico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Come detto, come il mio barbiere.
> Che sarà egiziano, gli piacerà il kebab, parlerà arabo, ma quando ha sete la sua birra se la fa, il ramadan non lo fa se ha un minimo di caldo e a occhio e croce si spara anche la costina di maiale.
> 
> In sostanza, non un islamico.



Ma sai, in linea di massima è vero. Il tuo barbiere però si comporta così perché è in un contesto che glielo permette. Se un domani il contesto cambia secondo te a chi darebbe l'appoggio?


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Ma tra l'altro è incredibile l'atto di "fede" dei sostenitori della laicità degli attentati.

1) Gli attentatori si fanno saltare in nome di allah
2) I messaggi degli attentatori sono tutti a senso unico. L'infedele si prepari a crepare.
3) La comunità mussulmana, anche europea, NON prende posizione (prende posizione l'1% a dir tanto di quelli che risiedono da noi)
4) I mussulmani comunque continuano a non integrarsi, se non in ristrettissime minoranze (io ricorderei anche che il burqua in pubblico è contrario alle leggi dello stato)
5) Il loro testo sacro, che continuo a dire, non è di 12.000 pagine e non ha un taglio netto come quello cristiano fra l'Antico e il Nuovo Testamento, ha tanti passaggi ben poco interpretabili nei confronti dell'infedele
6) Per loro la fede e la religione non è una cosa propria, è una questione di stato. Sono l'unico popolo ad avere delle teocrazie
7) Non arrivano da un paese specifico, hanno nazionalità diverse, estrazioni culturali differenti, anche ceti differenti. Una cosa sola hanno in comune.
8) Vorrei risottolineare che si uccidono. Giusto per mettere in chiaro cosa possano farsene di soldi, politica e affini, dopo morti.

Oh, e nonostante tutto questo, no. Senza uno straccio di "prova" a supporto della tesi complottista, andiamo avanti a dire che è colpa nostra, che il terrorismo si combatte con la cultura, che se no seminiamo l'odio, che siamo delle capre come salvini, che siamo razzisti, che la religione non c'entra niente, che è colpa del petrolio, che è colpa del capitalismo, del consumismo, della cocacola, governo ladro, le banche, i preti pedofili etc etc etc etc.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre colpa nostra ovviamente o colpa degli USA...
> 
> Onestamente leggere certe cose mi hanno stancato (non parlo del forum, ma in generale). Noi (Europa) dopo la guerra eravamo distrutti i nostri nonni e padri vivevano in condizioni pessime. Si viveva con pane ed acqua. Tuttavia abbiamo lavorato e ricostruito l'Europa con sangue e sacrificio.
> 
> ...




Grande verità. Quando ero ragazzino ero ancora rimasto al pensiero classico, colpa nostra ecc.. Col tempo però ho totalmente mutato idea. La realtà è sempre amara,*se non si è prevenuti*, non si può non rendersene conto. Il problema è che ammettere questo farebbe andare in cortocircuito tanta di quella gente, pensiero razzista ecc... 

Basta pensare anche a come era ridotto il Giappone dopo la seconda guerra mondiale. Per non parlare della corea del sud dopo la guerra delle due coree. Paesi totalmente dilaniati. A guardarli prima e come sono ora c'è da rimanere di sasso

Oppure esempi più recenti sono Cina, o addirittura l' India, che seppure con problemi stanno costruendo qualcosa.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sai, in linea di massima è vero. Il tuo barbiere però si comporta così perché è in un contesto che glielo permette. Se un domani il contesto cambia secondo te a chi darebbe l'appoggio?



Ma perché dovrebbe cambiare?
E' un ragazzo (più giovane di me) che è venuto dall'Egitto, letteralmente dalla miseria, e si è messo a lavorare.
E' qui in Italia da 10 anni, lavora come un matto (si fa anche le sere) è sempre sereno, solare, ha sposato una donna italiana (che gli fa il c.ulo, già da questo si evince che di mussulmano non ha niente), ha un figlio.
Ma a uno così cosa gli devi dire? Niente. Ma semplicemente, come detto, si è integrato perché non è mussulmano. Non ci crede e basta. Nessuno gli ha mai detto neanche "beh", non ha mai avuto un problema di razzismo che uno da quando è in Italia. Sarà un caso.
Un mussulmano come fa ad integrarsi? Ma come può, considerando che vede in tutto l'occidente un abominio, per quello che è il suo credo?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No infatti. Tu Ripper, che esperienze hai di contatto diretto con Mussulmani? Mussulmani veri, di quelli che fanno il ramadan pregano cinque volte al giorno non mangiano maiale non bevono e fanno girare le donne velate?



Ci lavoro da 3 anni


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sai, in linea di massima è vero. Il tuo barbiere però si comporta così perché è in un contesto che glielo permette. Se un domani il contesto cambia secondo te a chi darebbe l'appoggio?



Quoto: si vedrebbe *costretto* ad adeguarsi. Altrimenti si ritroverebbe in una posizione scomoda...sai, la famosa tolleranza islamica..


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chissà perché ti immagino raggiante nelli'insultare il cristianesimo nel caso di un attentato in nome del cristianesimo



Semplicemente non insulto nessuno. Ho senso critico. STOP. Guardo poca tv e leggo molto. Tutto qui


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ci lavoro da 3 anni



Con quanti di loro?
E com'è? Ti trattano da pari? Cosa ne pensano di questi attentati?
Hanno mai incontrato la tua morosa? Cosa pensano del fatto che vada in giro senza velo?

Non è un modo per fare polemica, capiamoci, è per capire.

Perché ad esempio altri utenti, che vivono in Belgio, non sono tranquillissimi per usare un eufemismo a vivere in quartieri mussulmani, per dire (come non lo sarei neanche io e come purtroppo non sono neanche stato io negli anni passati).


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Con quanti di loro?
> E com'è? Ti trattano da pari? Cosa ne pensano di questi attentati?
> Hanno mai incontrato la tua morosa? Cosa pensano del fatto che vada in giro senza velo?



Ti rispondo a tutto
E com'è? --> gran lavoratore, persona seria
Mi tratta da pari?---> A volte proprio con riverenza, probabilmente per come parlo, per i titoli di studio e sta roba qua...
Cosa ne pensa di questi attentati?--->quello di oggi non so... quelli a Parigi si è messo a piangere perché lui era stato a Parigi anni fa e perché pensava che sarebbe peggiorata la situazione nei confronti dei musulmani, perché "Questo non è per religione", aggiungendo "Nei nostri paesi fanno le stesse cose e uccidono musulmani".
Hanno mai incontrato la tua morosa? Cosa pensano del fatto che vada in giro senza velo?---> Sì, non pensa nulla. Sa che qui è così. Si è meravigliato quando gli ho detto che dalle mie parti alcune donne anziane usano il "velo", e ha fatto tantissime domande sull'argomento. Tra l'altro ho scoperto come il "velo" sia un errore di interpretazione di un apsso del Corano 


Mi sta bene tutto quello che fa, che dice? No. 

La strada per l'integrazione è ancora lunga. Sia per noi che per loro.
Ma bisogna ricordarsi che gli esseri umani non vanno classificati per religione. 
Prima del 2001 nessuno diceva "Oh, quello è un musulmano". Se, dunque, tutto questo è frutto della religione, perché non è avvenuto prima?
Purtroppo nel 2001 è avvenuto quello che viene definito "Cesura epocale" (come la caduta del muro di berlino, la seconda guerra mondiale ecc...), e non se ne esce. 

La comunità musulmana però sbaglia a non prendere una posizione NETTA e FORTISSIMA contro l'ISIS. Del perché di questo non ho saputo trovare risposta nemmeno nelle persone musulmane che conosco


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo a tutto
> E com'è? --> gran lavoratore, persona seria
> Mi tratta da pari?---> A volte proprio con riverenza, probabilmente per come parlo, per i titoli di studio e sta roba qua...
> Cosa ne pensa di questi attentati?--->quello di oggi non so... quelli a Parigi si è messo a piangere perché lui era stato a Parigi anni fa e perché pensava che sarebbe peggiorata la situazione nei confronti dei musulmani, perché "Questo non è per religione", aggiungendo "Nei nostri paesi fanno le stesse cose e uccidono musulmani".
> ...



Ti posso chiedere dove lavori, cioè se qui in Italia o all'estero?
In tanti anni di contatto non ho mai trovato un mussulmano praticante del genere.


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2016)

Vorrei farvi leggere un articolo del Figaro ma e scritto in francese...

Non so se [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi autorizza a mettere il link per chi capisce il francese.
E abbastanza lungo e difficile per me tradurlo in italiano...

Usate Chrome per tradurlo in italiano... la traduzione non e perfetta ma almeno si capisce di cosa stanno parlando.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi leggere un articolo del Figaro ma e scritto in francese...
> 
> Non so se @Admin mi autorizza a mettere il link per chi capisce il francese.
> E abbastanza lungo e difficile per me tradurlo in italiano...
> ...



Si ma non link cliccabile.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ti posso chiedere dove lavori, cioè se qui in Italia o all'estero?
> In tanti anni di contatto non ho mai trovato un mussulmano praticante del genere.



Italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Degli Islamici. Né più, né meno.
> 
> La loro religione viene strumentalizzata "dalla lobby del petrolio/della guerra/del qualsiasicomplotto del mondo"? Ma anche fosse, mi ripeto?
> 
> ...



Siria: da un parte il governo di Assad, appoggiato dalla Russia; dall'altra gli USA con noi occidentali, tra cui la Francia e la Gran Bretagna; dall'altra parte ancora l'Isis. L'Isis è la minaccia assolutamente più pericolosa, il terrorismo più spietato, ma gli USA sono più preoccupati di rovesciare Assad e di fare la guerra a lui e a Putin, perché il Medio Oriente è una zona chiave, "petroliferamente" parlando, e quindi va conquistata e quindi l'Isis non viene sconfitto. L'Isis non viene sconfitto? L'Isis manda i suoi uomini a farsi esplodere a Parigi e a lanciare raffiche di mitra e bombe a Bruxelles.
Eh ma l'Islam è il male, è una cultura cattiva, non si integrano, vivono nel medioevo... perfetto, facciamo come dite voi. Io non mi accorgo che l'Islam è la religione della violenza e dell'intolleranza, voi non vi rendete conto che l'Islam non c'entra un 'azzo.


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2016)

Ok per non mettere un link vi dico di cercare "Molenbeek des zones de non droit au coeur de la capitale européenne"

L'articolo dice che i giornalisti di France 3 e di RTL TVI (2 canali - il primo francese, l'altro del belgio) sono stati attacati dai giovani di quel quartiere.
Insulti, sputi, distruzzione dei veicoli di polizia e minacce sono il quotidiano delle forze di polizia.
I dirigenti hanno fatto la richiesta ai poliziotti di non fare aumentare i problemi (quindi a non fare troppi problemi a quei giovani).
La polizia ha paura.

Sempre quelli giovani delinquenti hanno buttato una macchina in una stazione della metro.
Hanno attacato i pompieri lanciando pietre ai vigili del fuoco che venivano per fermare il fuoco in una panetteria del proprop quartiere (!!!!)

Le ragazze non possono vestirsi come vogliono.
La meta delle ragazze del quartiere mettono il velo.

Gli ebrei hanno dovuto andarsene.
La storia della Shoah non e piu insegnata in quelle scuole.

Tutto questo nel centro della capitale europea...



Sarei curioso di leggere le risposte a tutto questo...

Ma poi ripeto che non sono un estremista.
Anzi.
Lavoro con tanti giovani musulmani e non ci sono problemi... ma proprio perche vivono in quartieri "normali" e non certo "ghetto"... con tanta gente senza lavoro... l'integrazione e sempre piu facile farla quando l'economia e buona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo a tutto
> E com'è? --> gran lavoratore, persona seria
> Mi tratta da pari?---> A volte proprio con riverenza, probabilmente per come parlo, per i titoli di studio e sta roba qua...
> Cosa ne pensa di questi attentati?--->quello di oggi non so... quelli a Parigi si è messo a piangere perché lui era stato a Parigi anni fa e perché pensava che sarebbe peggiorata la situazione nei confronti dei musulmani, perché "Questo non è per religione", aggiungendo *"Nei nostri paesi fanno le stesse cose e uccidono musulmani"*.
> ...


Ah, poi sottolineo col sangue questo passaggio. Eh no, attaccano Bruxelles e Parigi perché ci odiano... NO, attaccano Parigi e Bruxelles ma attaccano anche Aleppo, Raqqa ecc. Ammazzano noi "occidentali civilizzati" ma ammazzano anche altri musulmani. Non per presunzione ma per favore, informatevi su queste cose perché alcune reazioni di questo topic sono veramente imbarazzanti e preoccupanti.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, poi sottolineo col sangue questo passaggio. Eh no, attaccano Bruxelles e Parigi perché ci odiano... NO, attaccano Parigi e Bruxelles ma attaccano anche Aleppo, Raqqa ecc. Ammazzano noi "occidentali civilizzati" ma ammazzano anche altri musulmani. Non per presunzione ma per favore, informatevi su queste cose perché alcune reazioni di questo topic sono veramente imbarazzanti e preoccupanti.



Si, certo che attaccano anche altri "mussulmani". Perché non sono mussulmani veri, secondo loro.
Non è una guerra Islam vs occidente. E' una guerra Islam vs tutto ciò che non è islam.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si, certo che attaccano anche altri "mussulmani". Perché non sono mussulmani veri, secondo loro.
> Non è una guerra Islam vs occidente. E' una guerra Islam vs tutto ciò che non è islam.


Che assurdità. È la guerra dell'Isis, non dell'Islam.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siria: da un parte il governo di Assad, appoggiato dalla Russia; dall'altra gli USA con noi occidentali, tra cui la Francia e la Gran Bretagna; dall'altra parte ancora l'Isis. L'Isis è la minaccia assolutamente più pericolosa, il terrorismo più spietato, ma gli USA sono più preoccupati di rovesciare Assad e di fare la guerra a lui e a Putin, perché il Medio Oriente è una zona chiave, "petroliferamente" parlando, e quindi va conquistata e quindi l'Isis non viene sconfitto. L'Isis non viene sconfitto? L'Isis manda i suoi uomini a farsi esplodere a Parigi e a lanciare raffiche di mitra e bombe a Bruxelles.
> Eh ma l'Islam è il male, è una cultura cattiva, non si integrano, vivono nel medioevo... perfetto, facciamo come dite voi. Io non mi accorgo che l'Islam è la religione della violenza e dell'intolleranza, voi non vi rendete conto che l'Islam non c'entra un 'azzo.



Tu parli di politica.
Non ho modo di convincerti del contrario, non dopo tutto quello che ho esposto.

Tra parentesi, l'Isis è quella con più risvolto mediatico, ma c'è, per esempio, Boko Haram.
Movimento terroristico islamico da decine di migliaia di morti l'anno, in Africa.
Ma, non ho la pretesa di cambiare le tue idee, sarà anche quella politica.

Usano tutti l'Islam come pretesto per i loro interessi.
Io continuo a non essere convinto.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che assurdità. È la guerra dell'Isis, non dell'Islam.



Prima dell'Isis c'era (e c'è ancora) Al queida. Accanto all'Isis c'è Boko Haram.
E poi i Talebani, Al-Shabaab, ce ne sono parecchi, di gruppi terroristici islamici.

E questo non c'entra il punto. Isis uccide chi "non è mussulmano" per i criteri integralisti dell'islam.

Ad esempio ti sei mai chiesto perché si parla di "integralismo" Islamico, in accezione negativa? "Integralismo". Non è di per sé una parola che indica qualcosa di negativo, è neutra. E' semplicemente "integralismo", tutto. Sono Integralisti islamici. Più chiaro di così.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok per non mettere un link vi dico di cercare "Molenbeek des zones de non droit au coeur de la capitale européenne"
> 
> L'articolo dice che i giornalisti di France 3 e di RTL TVI (2 canali - il primo francese, l'altro del belgio) sono stati attacati dai giovani di quel quartiere.
> Insulti, sputi, distruzzione dei veicoli di polizia e minacce sono il quotidiano delle forze di polizia.
> ...



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che assurdità. È la guerra dell'Isis, non dell'Islam.



esatto, come si fa a confondere le due cose, ma dai..aprite gli occhi, ovvio che ci sono tante persone innocenti a cui viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello, ma chi organizza veramente questi attacchi sa perfettamente cosa sta facendo..


----------



## Efferosso (22 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto, come si fa a confondere le due cose, ma dai..aprite gli occhi, ovvio che ci sono tante persone innocenti a cui viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello, ma chi organizza veramente questi attacchi sa perfettamente cosa sta facendo..



C'è tutto l'elenco dei gruppi integralisti islamici che fa n mila morti l'anno.
Chiarisco ancora. Non c'è solo Isis. E per me l'isis poteva anche non rivendicare nulla.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok per non mettere un link vi dico di cercare "Molenbeek des zones de non droit au coeur de la capitale européenne"
> 
> L'articolo dice che i giornalisti di France 3 e di RTL TVI (2 canali - il primo francese, l'altro del belgio) sono stati attacati dai giovani di quel quartiere.
> Insulti, sputi, distruzzione dei veicoli di polizia e minacce sono il quotidiano delle forze di polizia.
> ...



Questa è gente che starebbe bene all'interno di varie strutture dislocate tra la Germania e la Polonia


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok per non mettere un link vi dico di cercare "Molenbeek des zones de non droit au coeur de la capitale européenne"
> 
> L'articolo dice che i giornalisti di France 3 e di RTL TVI (2 canali - il primo francese, l'altro del belgio) sono stati attacati dai giovani di quel quartiere.
> Insulti, sputi, distruzzione dei veicoli di polizia e minacce sono il quotidiano delle forze di polizia.
> ...



Questa è gente che starebbe bene all'interno di varie strutture dislocate tra la Germania e la Polonia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2016)

Io pure sostengo ce l'Islam sia un pretesto però credo sarebbe anche ora che si indagasse a fono su cosa davvero vogliono questi dell'ISIS perché le frasi della serie "Vinceremo il terrorismo" davvero lasciano lo spazio che trovano...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Marzo 2016)

L'Islam si presta facilmente ad essere strumentalizzato e l'integrazione musulmana in Europa è una questione su cui riflettere con attenzione. tuttavia la questione appare più banale di quanto sembra: l'IS "bombarda" i Paesi da cui viene bombardato, come si evince anche dal tenore della rivendicazione. Perlomeno sinora è stato così. L'Italia non ha ancora invaso la Libia o l'Iraq e non partecipa agli airstrikes. State pur certi che, se e quando lo farà, verrà attaccata da guerriglieri dell'IS.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io pure sostengo ce l'Islam sia un pretesto però credo sarebbe anche ora che si indagasse a fono su cosa davvero vogliono questi dell'ISIS* perché le frasi della serie "Vinceremo il terrorismo" davvero lasciano lo spazio che trovano*...


Sento spesso in TV questi sermoni "rassicuranti" da politici, benpensanti o esperti: "la democrazia vincerà per forza, il bene vince sempre", "il male non può vincere", "il terrorismo è destinato inevitabilmente a perdere".
Mica è tanto vero, chi garantisce?

Se non sai combatterla, la battaglia si perde. Il male non parte sconfitto per default.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sento spesso in TV questi sermoni "rassicuranti" da politici, benpensanti o esperti: "la democrazia vincerà per forza, il bene vince sempre", "il male non può vincere", "il terrorismo è destinato inevitabilmente a perdere".
> Mica è tanto vero, chi garantisce?



_"L'amore vince, l'odio perde..." cit._


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'Islam si presta facilmente ad essere strumentalizzato e l'integrazione musulmana in Europa è una questione su cui riflettere con attenzione. tuttavia la questione appare più banale di quanto sembra: l'IS "bombarda" i Paesi da cui viene bombardato, come si evince anche dal tenore della rivendicazione. Perlomeno sinora è stato così. L'Italia non ha ancora invaso la Libia o l'Iraq e non partecipa agli airstrikes. State pur certi che, se e quando lo farà, verrà attaccata da guerriglieri dell'IS.



In realtà io credo che a "salvarci" per ora siano stati due aspetti: l'innata diffidenza degli italiani verso gli stranieri e il lavoro dell'intelligence italiana che è molto più efficace di quanto si pensi...
In Italia c'è Roma e il cuore della cristianità, questi anche ieri nelle loro rivendicazioni non perdono occasione di ricordare che il loro vero obbiettivo è Roma...
Quindi non so se davvero fino ad ora ci hanno schivato per quel motivo che dici tu...
anche perché già Al-Qaeda colpì Spagna e Inghilterra ma non noi...e non mi direte che noi lì non eravamo in prima linea...


----------



## TheZio (23 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà io credo che a "salvarci" per ora siano stati due aspetti: l'innata diffidenza degli italiani verso gli stranieri e il lavoro dell'intelligence italiana che è molto più efficace di quanto si pensi...
> In Italia c'è Roma e il cuore della cristianità, questi anche ieri nelle loro rivendicazioni non perdono occasione di ricordare che il loro vero obbiettivo è Roma...
> Quindi non so se davvero fino ad ora ci hanno schivato per quel motivo che dici tu...
> anche perché già Al-Qaeda colpì Spagna e Inghilterra ma non noi...e non mi direte che noi lì non eravamo in prima linea...



Esatto, e colpirono Spagna e Inghilterra quando era in corso la guerra in Iraq. E noi eravamo in prima linea.
C'è da dire anche che noi siamo un pò paracu.i: ad esempio, da un lato sosteniamo Israele e dall'altro mandiamo soldi ai palestinesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2016)

NEWS: Potrebbe esserci una donna italiana tra le vittime degli attentati di ieri, lo fa sapere la Farnesina. sono in corso le procedure di riconoscimento. Si tratterebbe di una donna che prendeva regolarmente la metropolitana.


----------



## DannySa (23 Marzo 2016)

Per quanto riguarda l'Italia credo sia meglio non intervenire proprio in Libia, la cosa strana è che il Belgio non ha partecipato ai raid contro l'Isis ed è diventato, per l'Isis, una specie di centro di accoglienza e di "addestramento" per eventuali kamikaze del posto, tutti assolutamente "integrati".
Da noi il discorso è un po' diverso, qui i terroristi arrivano di passaggio o si preparano per andare eventualmente a colpire in Belgio o in Francia, oppure fungono da supporto per eventuali attentatori, è difficile che si crei qui una radicalizzazione così forte, chissà forse qualche cellula logistica ci sarà pure qui ma di squilibrati, stranieri nati e cresciuti qui, difficilmente potrebbero arrivare a fare stragi del genere (IMO), di gente partita da qui per andare a combattere questa insulsa guerra io non ne ho sentita, ma forse proprio perché rispetto ad altri paesi siamo meno esposti internamente e più esposti ad arrivi indesiderati.
Il problema secondo me arriva da fuori, in Belgio e in Francia ce lo hanno in casa, rischiamo però tantissimo lo stesso perché il centro della cristianità è proprio Roma e nel caso dovesse crearsi un precedente non oso pensare cosa possa proporre questo governo tanto bravo a fare cordogli quanto restio a prendere la minima decisione importante.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Marzo 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'Italia credo sia meglio non intervenire proprio in Libia, la cosa strana è che il Belgio non ha partecipato ai raid contro l'Isis ed è diventato, per l'Isis, una specie di centro di accoglienza e di "addestramento" per eventuali kamikaze del posto, tutti assolutamente "integrati".
> Da noi il discorso è un po' diverso, qui i terroristi arrivano di passaggio o si preparano per andare eventualmente a colpire in Belgio o in Francia, oppure fungono da supporto per eventuali attentatori, è difficile che si crei qui una radicalizzazione così forte, chissà forse qualche cellula logistica ci sarà pure qui ma di squilibrati, stranieri nati e cresciuti qui, difficilmente potrebbero arrivare a fare stragi del genere (IMO), di gente partita da qui per andare a combattere questa insulsa guerra io non ne ho sentita, ma forse proprio perché rispetto ad altri paesi siamo meno esposti internamente e più esposti ad arrivi indesiderati.
> Il problema secondo me arriva da fuori, in Belgio e in Francia ce lo hanno in casa, rischiamo però tantissimo lo stesso perché il centro della cristianità è proprio Roma e nel caso dovesse crearsi un precedente non oso pensare cosa possa proporre questo governo tanto bravo a fare cordogli quanto restio a prendere la minima decisione importante.




A me, questa calma apparente, inquieta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Tu parli di politica.
> Non ho modo di convincerti del contrario, non dopo tutto quello che ho esposto.
> 
> Tra parentesi, l'Isis è quella con più risvolto mediatico, ma c'è, per esempio, Boko Haram.
> ...


Ho capito perfettamente dove vuoi arrivare. Usano l'Islam, sulla bandiera c'hanno "Allah è grande", quindi l'Islam è il male... un momento però: è vero, sono dei movimenti terroristici fortemente religiosi ma ti sei chiesto di quale religiosità? Non sono islamici _tout court_, sono wahhabiti ed è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Boko Haram e IS sono wahhabiti, quindi seguaci di al-Wahhab, un distorsore della religione islamica. 
Hai ragione, loro sono i musulmani puri e devono ammazzare e schiacciare i musulmani impuri oltre agli infedeli, ma quello non è islamismo, quello è wahhabismo.



Efferosso ha scritto:


> Prima dell'Isis c'era (e c'è ancora) Al queida. Accanto all'Isis c'è Boko Haram.
> E poi i Talebani, Al-Shabaab, ce ne sono parecchi, di gruppi terroristici islamici.
> 
> E questo non c'entra il punto. Isis uccide chi "non è mussulmano" per i criteri integralisti dell'islam.
> ...


Guarda caso tutti wahhabiti.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho capito perfettamente dove vuoi arrivare. Usano l'Islam, sulla bandiera c'hanno "Allah è grande", quindi l'Islam è il male... un momento però: è vero, sono dei movimenti terroristici fortemente religiosi ma ti sei chiesto di quale religiosità? Non sono islamici _tout court_, sono wahhabiti ed è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Boko Haram e IS sono wahhabiti, quindi seguaci di al-Wahhab, un distorsore della religione islamica.
> Hai ragione, loro sono i musulmani puri e devono ammazzare e schiacciare i musulmani impuri oltre agli infedeli, ma quello non è islamismo, quello è wahhabitismo.
> 
> 
> Guarda caso tutti wahhabiti.



Allora già non stiamo più parlando di politica, ma di religione. Quindi già un discorso diverso da quello che facevi fino ad un attimo fa.

Parliamo di Wahhabitismo? Va bene. Possiamo dire che è una religione di versa dall'Islam? Ammettiamolo.
Allora vorrei capire perché non c'è una posizione FORTE da parte dei milioni di mussulmani in Europa che condannano apertamente questi attentati, che manifestano, che collaborano con la giustizia per far sì che i Wahhabiti vengano assicurati alla giustizia?

Se uno si fa saltare in aria in nome di Cristo in una metropolitana piena di donne e bambini, maleinterpretando il cristianesimo e partendo per una tangente religiosa minoritaria, stai tranquillo che non ci sono quartieri interi di cristiani che li coprono, o che impediscono alle forze dell'ordine di entrare.
A meno che non stiamo dicendo che ci sono "100.000" Wahhabiti in Europa, e che i mussulmani semplicemente rispetto ai primi hanno una posizione passiva, ma che condividono l'idea dell'attacco. Perché, ripeto, se uno nel nome di Cristo fa una roba del genere, io e la mia comunità faccio di tutto per a) dissociarmi (perché per me è una BESTEMMIA) b) per aiutare. E questo, la comunità islamica, non lo sta facendo. E' pieno di Mussulmani che sono talmente religiosi da non mangiare, non bere, pregare cinque volte al giorno (parliamo di comportamenti MOLTO più invasivi di quelli cristiani), ma di sbattersi a prendere una posizione contro gli attentati, neanche l'ombra.


In tutto questo, un particolare di colore.
Conosco un mio compagno di corso universitario che vive a Bruxelles da tre anni. L'altro giorno, scampato il pericolo immediato, ha avuto la lucidità di andare a donare il sangue, così come tanti altri. Mi ha raccontato che erano in fila a centinaia, ma non ne ha visto uno, uno che uno, di "aspetto extracomunitario" (passatemi la forzatura, avete capito cosa intendo).
Qualcuno sa se l'Islam impone di non donare il sangue (come mi pare sia per i testimoni di geova)? Sono totalmente ignorante a riguardo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Allora già non stiamo più parlando di politica, ma di religione. Quindi già un discorso diverso da quello che facevi fino ad un attimo fa.
> 
> Parliamo di Wahhabitismo? Va bene. Possiamo dire che è una religione di versa dall'Islam? Ammettiamolo.
> Allora vorrei capire perché non c'è una posizione FORTE da parte dei milioni di mussulmani in Europa che condannano apertamente questi attentati, che manifestano, che collaborano con la giustizia per far sì che i Wahhabiti vengano assicurati alla giustizia?
> ...


Non è un discorso diverso da quello che facevo fino ad un attimo fa, perché quando parlo di wahhabismo parlo di Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, "teologo" islamico e fondatore della corrente wahhabita, tanto accettata dagli islamici da essere stato espulso da La Mecca e Medina, città dove studiava. 
Mi dirai che sto ancora parlando di religione e non di politica e invece no, perché la storia di al-Wahhab sarebbe finita qui se non avesse trovato ragion d'essere nel sodalizio con il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, praticamente il capostipite della dinastia dei Sauditi, attuali padroni della penisola araba che non a caso si chiama Arabia Saudita. 
L'Arabia Saudia è la culla del wahhabismo e del terrorismo di gruppi come al-Qaida, lo Stato Islamico o le sue costole Al-Shabaab e Boko Haram; l'Arabia Saudita, non a caso, è tra i principali finanziatori di questi gruppi terroristici. 
Ecco perché ti parlo di politica e non di religione.

Per quanto riguarda la presa di posizione della comunità islamica non so che dirti; la presa di posizione c'è e tutta la comunità islamica concepisce il wahhabismo come "dottrina" dissolutiva e distorsiva della fede islamica. 
L'argomentazione del quartiere che si oppone non mi convince, perché mi dovresti portare uno ad uno i responsabili e dimostrarmi che sono islamici; io, alla luce di quanto ti ho detto, posso benissimo dirti che anche quelli sono wahhabiti, perché Salah era tale e per essere dalla parte di Salah devi essere soltanto un criminale come lui, suo amico di merende e verosimilmente colluso.
Se esistono persone o gruppi che non prendono le distanze non è un problema mio, perché nel mondo ci sono circa un miliardo e mezzo di islamici e quindi non posso rispondere io di tutto il miliardo e mezzo, ognuno deve rispondere per sé. 
Io, però, ci tengo a precisare che l'Islam è una religione pacifica come il Cristianesimo o l'Ebraismo o qualsiasi altra religione del mondo. Se qualche pazzo criminale fa qualcosa in nome di quella religione bisogna prendersela con lui, col suo gruppo, se non addirittura con lo stato che lo appoggia, non con la religione.
Tu vorresti davvero farmi credere che nel mondo c'è un esercito di un miliardo e mezzo di pazzi scatenati pronti ad ucciderci e massacrarci? No, sul serio, non crederò mai a questa cosa, specialmente sapendo le cose che ti ho esposto sopra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è un discorso diverso da quello che facevo fino ad un attimo fa, perché quando parlo di wahhabismo parlo di Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, "teologo" islamico e fondatore della corrente wahhabita, tanto accettata dagli islamici da essere stato espulso da La Mecca e Medina, città dove studiava.
> Mi dirai che sto ancora parlando di religione e non di politica e invece no, perché la storia di al-Wahhab sarebbe finita qui se non avesse trovato ragion d'essere nel sodalizio con il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, praticamente il capostipite della dinastia dei Sauditi, attuali padroni della penisola araba che non a caso si chiama Arabia Saudita.
> L'Arabia Saudia è la culla del wahhabismo e del terrorismo di gruppi come al-Qaida, lo Stato Islamico o le sue costole Al-Shabaab e Boko Haram; l'Arabia Saudita, non a caso, è tra i principali finanziatori di questi gruppi terroristici.
> Ecco perché ti parlo di politica e non di religione.
> ...



Ma mi spieghi come vuoi fare a distinguere politica e religione parlando di Islam se questi vogliono instaurare teocrazie basate sulla legge coranica?!..Sarà anche "politica" come la chiami tu ma se io domani creo un movimento politico che ha come base costituzionale i 10 comandamenti e la legge del vangelo è dura dire che la religione non c'entra...

Tu continui a dire è ISIS non Islam..ma dico...
*Islamic*
State
Iraq
Syria

Non c'entra l'Islam?


----------



## Efferosso (24 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è un discorso diverso da quello che facevo fino ad un attimo fa, perché quando parlo di wahhabismo parlo di Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab, "teologo" islamico e fondatore della corrente wahhabita, tanto accettata dagli islamici da essere stato espulso da La Mecca e Medina, città dove studiava.
> Mi dirai che sto ancora parlando di religione e non di politica e invece no, perché la storia di al-Wahhab sarebbe finita qui se non avesse trovato ragion d'essere nel sodalizio con il figlio di Muhammad ibn Sa'ud, praticamente il capostipite della dinastia dei Sauditi, attuali padroni della penisola araba che non a caso si chiama Arabia Saudita.
> L'Arabia Saudia è la culla del wahhabismo e del terrorismo di gruppi come al-Qaida, lo Stato Islamico o le sue costole Al-Shabaab e Boko Haram; l'Arabia Saudita, non a caso, è tra i principali finanziatori di questi gruppi terroristici.
> Ecco perché ti parlo di politica e non di religione.
> ...



Torniamo sul punto, ancora.
Ci sono N mila seguaci di una religione wahab? Sì.
Muoiono in funzione di una religione? Sì.
Chi "si è inventato" questa religione aveva scopi economici/politici? Boh, può essere (anche se è del tutto indimostrabile. Parliamo del diciottesimo secolo, non dell'altro ieri), ma non è rilevante. Non è questa gente che si sta ammazzando e che sta ammazzando.
Quelli che stanno ammazzando (cioè la minaccia. Vorrei sottolineare questo. La minaccia per la nostra società non è il petroliere che si accende i sigari coi biglietti da 500, è il disperato che uccide 20 persone facendosi saltare) lo stanno facendo in nome della loro fede? Sì, mi sembra davvero incontrovertibile come fatto. Tant'è che pure tu mi dici che il wahab è una religione, non un movimento politico (anche se, ripeto, per gli islamici la teocrazia esiste e funziona, per cui non esiste una linea di confine, nella sharia). Figuriamoci se le persone in serie si trasformano in una bomba umana per motivi economici o politici.
E quindi di che politica stiamo parlando?
Non sviamo, non perdiamo il punto, che è cruciale.


Il quartiere non ti convince? Ci mancherebbe, non è che ho la scansione di ciascuno degli abitanti. Quello che però emerge è che la polizia lì dentro non può entrare da anni (segno, immagino, che non siano proprio 4 esaltati quelli che vivono lì) e che la reazione alla cattura di un criminale, che ha bestemmiato il loro dio (seguo la tua linea di pensiero, cioè che wahab non è islam e che allah è pace e amore) è stata quella di rigetto delle forze dell'ordine. E di questo di esempi ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Perché adesso sembra che, passando per la tesi "wahab", improvvisamente siano diventati quattro o cinque pazzi quelli che non predicano pace e amore. 
E allora, continuo ad insistere, se il messaggio è "L'islam è pace e amore", e sono un islamico praticante (e ripeto ancora, non stiamo parlando dei cristiani della domenica, che forse se non hanno da fare vanno in chiesa. Parliamo di gente che si vela, che non mangia, non beve, insomma, si "sbatte" parecchio per la propria fede) io manifesto come minimo contro gente che bestemmia contro al mio dio. Ma seriamente, secondo te, se io vado da un mussulmano e gli dico che il suo dio è un suino, non mi riempie di botte? Certo. E' una bestemmia bella e buona. Invece uno che "nel nome di un dio che predica pace e amore" ammazza chissà quante persone, non sta bestemmiando il suo dio? E allora perché non c'è mai un "minimo" (perché di un trafiletto qua e là o di 100 persone che sfilano su 1.000.000 ci faccio onestamente poco) di presa di posizione?
E, ancora, perché se il wahabbismo è "un'altra cosa" loro non si professano apertamente di un'altra religione (gli uni e gli altri, beneinteso)? 
Siamo al paradosso che nello stato islamico la blasfemia è punita con la morte, mentre in Europa, quando la blasfemia riguarda "il dio dell'amore", non ci si alza nemmeno dal divano, solo che nel primo caso si parla di politica e nel secondo di religione. 

Io qua sto solo riportando fatti. Mi sembra invece che ci si stia veramente arrampicando sugli specchi, andando a prendere questioni semantiche (alla fine veramente parliamo di semantica, in questi termini), complottiste, indimostrabili pur per negare l'evidenza di quello che ci stanno letteralmente sbattendo in faccia.


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2016)

[MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] da quello che ho trovato e letto sul web : possono dare il sangue.

Ma non sono uno specialista e non conosco il valore dei siti che lo riportavano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Torniamo sul punto, ancora.
> Ci sono N mila seguaci di una religione wahab? Sì.
> Muoiono in funzione di una religione? Sì.
> Chi "si è inventato" questa religione aveva scopi economici/politici? Boh, può essere (anche se è del tutto indimostrabile. Parliamo del diciottesimo secolo, non dell'altro ieri), ma non è rilevante. Non è questa gente che si sta ammazzando e che sta ammazzando.
> ...


Io invece ti parlo del petroliere saudita che si accende i sigari coi biglietti da 500, sai perché? Perché se non fosse per il saudita criminale non esisterebbero Al-Qaida, IS e compagnia cantante. Forse quando ho fatto la mia digressione storica sul legame tra wahabbismo e dinastia saudita ti sei perso questo passaggio. Il terrorismo di Al-Qaida, IS e compagnia bella non esisterebbe se non fossero appoggiati dagli sceicchi criminali che trovi nella dinastia saudita, in Qatar, in Bahrein e in tutti i paesi del golfo.
Io sto andando alla radice del problema. Se dalla tua gamba esce pus non continui a pulirlo e lo maledici ma vai a vedere che il pus ti esce perché la gamba ti sta andando in cancrena. Questo è altrettanto incontrovertibile. 



Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il quartiere non ti convince? Ci mancherebbe, non è che ho la scansione di ciascuno degli abitanti. Quello che però emerge è che la polizia lì dentro non può entrare da anni (segno, immagino, che non siano proprio 4 esaltati quelli che vivono lì) e che la reazione alla cattura di un criminale, che ha bestemmiato il loro dio (seguo la tua linea di pensiero, cioè che wahab non è islam e che allah è pace e amore) è stata quella di rigetto delle forze dell'ordine. E di questo di esempi ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Perché adesso sembra che, passando per la tesi "wahab", improvvisamente siano diventati quattro o cinque pazzi quelli che non predicano pace e amore.
> E allora, continuo ad insistere, se il messaggio è "L'islam è pace e amore", e sono un islamico praticante (e ripeto ancora, non stiamo parlando dei cristiani della domenica, che forse se non hanno da fare vanno in chiesa. Parliamo di gente che si vela, che non mangia, non beve, insomma, si "sbatte" parecchio per la propria fede) io manifesto come minimo contro gente che bestemmia contro al mio dio. Ma seriamente, secondo te, se io vado da un mussulmano e gli dico che il suo dio è un suino, non mi riempie di botte? Certo. E' una bestemmia bella e buona. Invece uno che "nel nome di un dio che predica pace e amore" ammazza chissà quante persone, non sta bestemmiando il suo dio? E allora perché non c'è mai un "minimo" (perché di un trafiletto qua e là o di 100 persone che sfilano su 1.000.000 ci faccio onestamente poco) di presa di posizione?
> E, ancora, perché se il wahabbismo è "un'altra cosa" loro non si professano apertamente di un'altra religione (gli uni e gli altri, beneinteso)?
> Siamo al paradosso che nello stato islamico la blasfemia è punita con la morte, mentre in Europa, quando la blasfemia riguarda "il dio dell'amore", non ci si alza nemmeno dal divano, solo che nel primo caso si parla di politica e nel secondo di religione.
> ...


Ti ripeto ancora una volta che:
1) La presa di posizione da parte della comunità islamica contro il wahhabismo c'è, se tu non la vedi non è problema mio.
2) Tu continui a dire che quelli del quartiere fossero "islamici praticanti" medi; infatti hai scritto che "E allora, continuo ad insistere, se il messaggio è "L'islam è pace e amore", e sono un islamico praticante io manifesto come minimo contro gente che bestemmia contro al mio dio.". Io invece ti dico che quelli del quartiere sono criminali quanto e come Abdeslam, probabilmente complici, non abbastanza coraggiosi da farsi esplodere ma abbastanza criminali da bunkerarlo. Quelli che si sono opposti all'arresto sono criminali, feccia, tutti, nessuno escluso.

Poi un ultima cosa: io credo di aver reso chiara la mia posizione ma la tua qual è? Dimmi, dato che ciò che dico è complottismo e un continuo arrampicarsi sugli specchi; qual è la datità di fatto? Che l'Islam è mer.da e come si dice nell'altro topic dobbiamo bandire tutti gli islamici dall'Europa?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma mi spieghi come vuoi fare a distinguere politica e religione parlando di Islam se questi vogliono instaurare teocrazie basate sulla legge coranica?!..Sarà anche "politica" come la chiami tu ma se io domani creo un movimento politico che ha come base costituzionale i 10 comandamenti e la legge del vangelo è dura dire che la religione non c'entra...
> 
> Tu continui a dire è ISIS non Islam..ma dico...
> *Islamic*
> ...


Credo tu non mi abbia letto con attenzione.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io invece ti parlo del petroliere saudita che si accende i sigari coi biglietti da 500, sai perché? Perché se non fosse per il saudita criminale non esisterebbero Al-Qaida, IS e compagnia cantante. Forse quando ho fatto la mia digressione storica sul legame tra wahabbismo e dinastia saudita ti sei perso questo passaggio. Il terrorismo di Al-Qaida, IS e compagnia bella non esisterebbe se non fossero appoggiati dagli sceicchi criminali che trovi nella dinastia saudita, in Qatar, in Bahrein e in tutti i paesi del golfo.
> Io sto andando alla radice del problema. Se dalla tua gamba esce pus non continui a pulirlo e lo maledici ma vai a vedere che il pus ti esce perché la gamba ti sta andando in cancrena. Questo è altrettanto incontrovertibile.
> 
> 
> ...



E ancora, no.
Il problema, se i termini sono effettivamente politici, non potrà mai essere il petroliere. Mai. Perché il petroliere non si fa saltare, e non fa saltare i sacchi di soldi. Quelli che si fanno saltare sono persone "tipo", non il petroliere.
Senza il petroliere non esisterebbe al quaida? Non esisterebbe nel senso che non avrebbe le armi. Certamente si.
Senza la gente che si fa saltare non esistere al quaida? Assolutamente sì. Solo che la gente che si fa saltare (e questo è un fatto incontrovertibile) non lo fa per soldi o per il petrolio o la politica.

Non è che sono io a non vederla. Sono i numeri che lo dicono, mica io. Se manifestano in 400 su 100.000 e passa, contro una bestemmia al loro dio, io cosa devo pensare, quando per il loro dio sono capaci di non mangiare per giornate intere? Si vede più gente in giro coi cartelloni della sharia che non quelli che protestano contro. Sarò io che non vedo, però è così.

Sono criminali quelli del quartiere? Può ben essere, mica lo escludo. Solo che allora parliamo di quanto, nmila criminali solo a Bruxelles? Solo Molenbeek sono 81.000 abitanti. Diciamo, così, per sparare, che metà degli islamici (50% del quartiere) sono collaboratori/conniventi etc etc etc. Diciamo che li triplichiamo considerando che ci sono tutti gli altri quartieri. Stiamo veramente dicendo che "60.000" persone, tutte con la stessa "forma mentis" (ormai non so nemmeno più come definirli, perché stiamo ballando sulla semantica da non so quanto per non tirare fuori la religione) sono "criminali" perché non possiamo dire che sono fondamentalisti islamici? 

La mia posizione è aperta alla logica. Che non vuol dire "Islam bandito, islam male" (tant'è che non mi sono esposto in tal senso nell'altro topic) ma partire dall'assunto "immotivato" che non si può dire di base che l'islam inciti all'odio, no, questo non ci sto, perché non ci sono le basi per dirlo. E' una politica di indottrinamento che non ha una base logica, fino a quando non si dimostra il contrario, e i fatti non lo stanno dimostrando.

L'ho ripetuto anche dopo gli attacchi di Parigi. Se l'Islam è amore, la comunità islamica deve condannare apertamente, con forza, con costanza e collaborazione questi gesti. Deve emarginare queste persone, denigrarle, e consegnarle alla polizia ogni volta che può. Invece tace, nel migliore dei casi, mentre nel peggiore esulta. Anzi, nel peggiore davvero, li protegge, visto che, conti alla mano, solo a Bruxelles parliamo di comunità di decine di migliaia di abitanti (anche qui, chiamali wahabi chiamali islamici chiamali come vuoi, ma è una comunità, a quel punto).
Lo ripeto ancora: per me l'individuo deve essere libero di credere tutto ciò che vuole. Se io voglio, credo a Cristo, a Budda, a Maometto, agli unicorni e alle tartarughe ninja. Non deve esistere alcun tipo di censura, a riguardo.
Ma se la mia religione mi porta a dire "Uccido chi non la pensa come me" "Le donne sono un oggetto di mia proprietà" "L'omosessuale deve morire" e cose del genere, allora questa religione è illegale.

Qualcuno nell'altro topic ha fatto un parallelo interessante. Apologia del fascismo in Italia è reato. Perché? Perché, nel ventennio, si è portata avanti una politica di appoggio allo sterminio di un popolo. Alla soppressione del diverso.
Se invece io leggo un libro sacro che indottrina una massa di persone, nel quale gli insegnamenti sono cose del tipo "uccidi chi non crede in me", invece, va bene?

Il tempo dei silenzi e del grigio, dell'opaco, è "finito". Non "se non lo vedi è un problema tuo". No. E' un problema di tutti. Dovrebbe essere un problema di tutti. Prima che ai non islamici, agli islamici stessi, perché una mancata cesura con questi individui non può che portare la gente allodio immotivato (?) di tutta la categoria. Perché se non c'è una condanna ferma e unanime di questa follia, allora ci mascheriamo dietro mezzi silenzi. Se l'idea islamica è "ve lo siete meritato anche se io in prima persona non mi faccio saltare" allora siamo ai livelli dell'apologia di fascismo. Roba che se un Imam vede uno esultare per un attacco terroristico lo bandisce dalla moschea. E invece, di questi episodi, chissà perché non se ne sentono mai o quasi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E ancora, no.
> Il problema, se i termini sono effettivamente politici, non potrà mai essere il petroliere. Mai. Perché il petroliere non si fa saltare, e non fa saltare i sacchi di soldi. Quelli che si fanno saltare sono persone "tipo", non il petroliere.
> Senza il petroliere non esisterebbe al quaida? Non esisterebbe nel senso che non avrebbe le armi. Certamente si.
> Senza la gente che si fa saltare non esistere al quaida? Assolutamente sì. Solo che la gente che si fa saltare (e questo è un fatto incontrovertibile) non lo fa per soldi o per il petrolio o la politica.
> ...


Ecco qua, era proprio quello che temevo. Tu stai dicendo che l'Islam è una religione che "indottrina una massa di persone, nel quale gli insegnamenti sono cose del tipo uccidi chi non crede in me"; ma ti rendi conto? È incredibile come tu voglia attenerti ai dati di fatto, all'oggettività, alla fattualità, dato che io sono il complottista e perbenista di turno e poi fai di una religione di un miliardo e mezzo di persona, e ripeto: *un miliardo e mezzo di persone!*, di tutta l'erba un fascio. L'Islam non è questo, non è incitazione alla violenza, se tu credi il contrario, allora sì, è un problema tuo, perché non conosci questa religione. Questo è un dato di fatto.
Invece tu vorresti farmi credere che la maggior parte delle persone islamiche che vive onestamente interpreta moderatamente l'Islam, mentre chi lo interpreta integralmente si fa saltare in aria? No, chi lo interpreta seriamente non si fa saltare in aria, chi si fa saltare in aria lo distorce, lo strumentalizza.
Perfetto, non parliamo dei "capi" e dei "comandanti", del wahhabismo e di tutte quelle c.azzate che ho detto io... parliamo di quelli che fisicamente si fanno saltare in aria: e allora? Questi sono criminali come i loro capi e per di più stupidi, perché capaci di farsi indottrinare e strumentalizzare credendo sia giusto quello che fanno. Il problema è di queste persone che usano l'Islam(male), non dell'Islam che viene usato in questo modo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2016)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION]

Niente più post uno ad uno per favore.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Marzo 2016)

Temo purtroppo di non poter chiarire meglio di come ho fatto quello che intendo.
Mi dispiace, il mio messaggio non è passato, a giudicare da quello che mi si imputa. Mi fermo qui.

Sono contento che forse qualcuno ha capito cosa intendevo.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] da quello che ho trovato e letto sul web : possono dare il sangue.
> 
> Ma non sono uno specialista e non conosco il valore dei siti che lo riportavano.



Grazie, una informazione preziosa


----------



## alessandro77 (25 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quelli che si fanno esplodere non sono mussulmani, sono pazzi, è diverso o in poche parole sono obbligati da qualcuno, è gente addestrata da anni, non è gente che si sveglia la mattina e decide di farsi esplodere..



Non sono musulmani? Oddio, questa mi suona azzardata


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Marzo 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Non sono musulmani? Oddio, questa mi suona azzardata



o meglio chi organizza gli attacchi non a nulla a che fare con l'Islam


----------



## alessandro77 (25 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si, certo che attaccano anche altri "mussulmani". Perché non sono mussulmani veri, secondo loro.
> Non è una guerra Islam vs occidente. E' una guerra Islam vs tutto ciò che non è islam.



Esatto


----------



## alessandro77 (25 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> o meglio chi organizza gli attacchi non a nulla a che fare con l'Islam



Ha a che fare con un'idea violenta dell'Islam, ma sempre di Islam si tratta secondo me


----------



## wildfrank (25 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION]
> 
> Niente più post uno ad uno per favore.



Anche a me piacerebbe sapere come fare, eh? Purtroppo il cervello comincia a essere bollito, e non solo per la (mezza, oh!!!..) età.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo tu non mi abbia letto con attenzione.



Sei tu che non vuoi capire il mio concetto...
Islam diventa veicolo di odio e strumento di reclutamento per giovani kamikaze? Mi spiace, l'Islam va vietato...così come si vietarono il nazismo e il fascismo...non mi importa se è solo un'ala estrema o quel che sia, in ogni caso i precetti islamici non sarebbero tollerabili in Europa già solo parlando di diritti...Di fatto noi permettiamo che in Europa (il presunto cuore della civiltà) proliferi una cultura che ci riporta indietro di 2000 anni...ma di che dibattiamo? L'Islam con la cultura europea non c'entra davvero nulla e non ha mai dato nulla all'evoluzione sociale umana occidentale..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei tu che non vuoi capire il mio concetto...
> Islam diventa veicolo di odio e strumento di reclutamento per giovani kamikaze? Mi spiace, l'Islam va vietato...così come si vietarono il nazismo e il fascismo...non mi importa se è solo un'ala estrema o quel che sia, in ogni caso i precetti islamici non sarebbero tollerabili in Europa già solo parlando di diritti...Di fatto noi permettiamo che in Europa (il presunto cuore della civiltà) proliferi una cultura che ci riporta indietro di 2000 anni...ma di che dibattiamo? L'Islam con la cultura europea non c'entra davvero nulla e non ha mai dato nulla all'evoluzione sociale umana occidentale..


Vabbè, tu basi tutto il tuo discorso sul fatto che esseri umani si siano fatti saltare in aria urlando "Allah è grande" e questo è qualunquismo e questo presuppone una totale ignoranza in materia islamica. Come ho già detto l'islamismo non è farsi saltare in aria ma chi lo fa pratica una distorsione che ha anche nome e cognome, sia politicamente che religiosamente, però vedo che o non vi interessa o non lo capite il mio di concetto. È assurdo che a causa di cellule terroristiche che si fanno portatrici di un messaggio religioso distorto ci debba andare di mezzo un altro miliardo di persone.
Va benissimo, vietiamo l'Islam, poi quando le capitali europee continueranno ad essere vittima di attentati ne riparliamo. Combatti il terrorismo, non combattere l'Islam e vedi come di "Allahu Akbar" seguiti da deflagrazione non ne sentirai più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, tu basi tutto il tuo discorso sul fatto che esseri umani si siano fatti saltare in aria urlando "Allah è grande" e questo è qualunquismo e questo presuppone una totale ignoranza in materia islamica. Come ho già detto l'islamismo non è farsi saltare in aria ma chi lo fa pratica una distorsione che ha anche nome e cognome, sia politicamente che religiosamente, però vedo che o non vi interessa o non lo capite il mio di concetto. È assurdo che a causa di cellule terroristiche che si fanno portatrici di un messaggio religioso distorto ci debba andare di mezzo un altro miliardo di persone.
> Va benissimo, vietiamo l'Islam, poi quando le capitali europee continueranno ad essere vittima di attentati ne riparliamo. Combatti il terrorismo, non combattere l'Islam e vedi come di "Allahu Akbar" seguiti da deflagrazione non ne sentirai più.



Sei tu che basi il tuo discorso sulle bombe e basta, con la scusa che chi si fa saltare in aria è solo "una frazione" dell'Islam allora tralasciamo il resto...
Se hai letto quello che ho scritto ho parlato non solo di terrorismo ma di una cultura arretrata che non ha nulla a che fare con quella europea, e noi lasciamo che proliferi qui facendo proseliti anche tra i *nostri *giovani (e ce ne sono che ci crediate o no che si convertono all'Islam di giovani europei..) oltre a crescere i loro con una cultura che non sarebbe tollerata in alcun modo in una famiglia europea.

Bombe a parte, ma si può tollerare una cultura che ritiene la donna sottomessa all'uomo? che ritiene che le leggi della civiltà dovrebbero andare ricercate in un libro scritto 1400 anni fa da un sedicente profeta? che considera i gay da impiccare? che vorrebbe vedere applicata la legge del taglione?

Io faccio solo notare che moltissimi aspetti dell'Islam non sono in linea con la nostra società, anzi, proprio la loro base culturale...insomma, sta gente detto in soldoni non condivide per nulla i valori della nostra società (ovvio, non fanno parte della loro storia) e anzi li osteggia...
Vorrei proprio andare a sentire i cosiddetti "predicatori moderati" delle moschee cosa insegnano ai loro fedeli...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei tu che basi il tuo discorso sulle bombe e basta, con la scusa che chi si fa saltare in aria è solo "una frazione" dell'Islam allora tralasciamo il resto...
> Se hai letto quello che ho scritto ho parlato non solo di terrorismo ma di una cultura arretrata che non ha nulla a che fare con quella europea, e noi lasciamo che proliferi qui facendo proseliti anche tra i *nostri *giovani (e ce ne sono che ci crediate o no che si convertono all'Islam di giovani europei..) oltre a crescere i loro con una cultura che non sarebbe tollerata in alcun modo in una famiglia europea.
> 
> Bombe a parte, ma si può tollerare una cultura che ritiene la donna sottomessa all'uomo? che ritiene che le leggi della civiltà dovrebbero andare ricercate in un libro scritto 1400 anni fa da un sedicente profeta? che considera i gay da impiccare? che vorrebbe vedere applicata la legge del taglione?
> ...


E io ti ripeto che tu stai mettendo su un calderone assurdo parlando di "cultura arretrata", perché non è così. Se è per questo anche la Bibbia, come il Corano, ritiene giusti tutti quei passaggi. Allora è un problema religioso, non islamico, quindi la soluzione qual è? Vietare la religione? Direi che questa è un'assurdità o credete seriamente che la soluzione sarebbe impedire per legge(?) a tutta la popolazione mondiale di credere in una religione? E ti sta parlando un ateo, eh.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io ti ripeto che tu stai mettendo su un calderone assurdo parlando di "cultura arretrata", perché non è così. Se è per questo anche la Bibbia, come il Corano, ritiene giusti tutti quei passaggi. Allora è un problema religioso, non islamico, quindi la soluzione qual è? Vietare la religione? Direi che questa è un'assurdità o credete seriamente che la soluzione sarebbe impedire per legge(?) a tutta la popolazione mondiale di credere in una religione? E ti sta parlando un ateo, eh.



E per la milionesima volta (che strazio):

Il vecchio testamento per i cristiani rappresenta un capitolo "chiuso" dall'avvento del Messia, che apre una strada nuova, una nuova alleanza, un nuovo rapporto col divino. E infatti, si chiamano "cristiani", coloro i quali credono in Cristo come divino.

E Gesù disse: "Ama Dio e ama il prossimo tuo. Non c'è comandamento più grande di questi". In Matteo, Marco e Luca.

Non c'è nulla di interpretabile in tutto questo, è lapidario, ed è "il comandamento più grande".

Tutto il resto, scusatemi, "è fuffa" (che non vuol dire che non è scritto o non ha nessuna importanza, ma qui hai davanti a te la parola di Dio che ti dice di amare il prossimo e che questa è la cosa più importante).

E infatti, bizzarro ma vero, non si vedono tanti cristiani che vanno in giro a farsi esplodere nel nome di Cristo sperando di portarsi dietro quanti più civili possibile (sembrerebbe strano, considerando quanto scritto sopra), non si vedono tanti cristiani che lapidano le adultere, non si vedono tanti cristiani che lasciano annegare le mogli pur di non farle toccare da altri uomini, o che uccidono gli omosessuali perché contro natura. Al massimo, un Papa ti viene a dire che usare il preservativo è peccato (LOL) o che l'aborto è peccato, ma in quel caso occhio eh, apriti cielo che ci sono i "bigotti cattolici retrogradi e uomini delle caverne".

Vedo che il tentativo di fare "di tutta l'erba un fascio" viene censurato nei confronti di una popolazione e viene portato avanti con la medesima costanza quando si tratta di mettere sullo stesso una religione che per iscritto e di fatto mette l'amore come prima cosa, rispetto ad altre che evidentemente mandano messaggi sufficientemente ambigui (diciamo così) dal poter essere "strumentalizzate" (diciamo ancora così).


Ha scritto bene qualcuno prima di me in queste pagine.
Si va a cortocircuito, perché gli stessi che si riempiono la bocca dei diritti di omosessuali e donne sono i medesimi che si battono come leoni per tutelare una religione e una cultura che cerca in ogni modo di opprimere le prime due categorie. 


Detto questo, veramente, la chiudo.
Mi sembra di scrivere le stesse cose da mesi, da anni. Ormai chi ha voluto intendere ha inteso, chi non ha voluto, non ha inteso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E per la milionesima volta (che strazio):
> 
> Il vecchio testamento per i cristiani rappresenta un capitolo "chiuso" dall'avvento del Messia, che apre una strada nuova, una nuova alleanza, un nuovo rapporto col divino. E infatti, si chiamano "cristiani", coloro i quali credono in Cristo come divino.
> 
> ...


E io ti ripeto per la milionesima volta, con lo stesso strazio, che quelli che si fanno esplodere in nome di questa religione violentissima sono terroristi che si dividono in due gruppi: i capi, a cui non frega niente di Allah ma hanno soltanto scopi politici, e i folli indottrinati dagli stessi capi, senza i quali i suddetti folli non esisterebbero. Quelli che si fanno saltare in aria in nome di Allah non sono mai casi isolati ma sempre terroristi. Il discorso che fai tu varrebbe se con cadenza regolare un islamico o un gruppetto di islamici si facesse esplodere in qualsiasi zona del mondo e invece, guarda caso, si fanno esplodere in luoghi ben precisi e quelli che lo fanno fanno anche parte di ben note organizzazioni terroristiche.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io ti ripeto per la milionesima volta, con lo stesso strazio, che quelli che si fanno esplodere in nome di questa religione violentissima sono terroristi che si dividono in due gruppi: i capi, a cui non frega niente di Allah ma hanno soltanto scopi politici, e i folli indottrinati dagli stessi capi, senza i quali i suddetti folli non esisterebbero. Quelli che si fanno saltare in aria in nome di Allah non sono mai casi isolati ma sempre terroristi.



Ci sono anche quelli che si fanno esplodere dietro lauto compenso alle famiglie, non mi sembra molto fanatico e ultraterreno. E ci sono anche quelli che non si fanno esplodere però ti prendono a sassate quando prelevi un terrorista. Dove non ci sono le teocrazie l'islam è uno stato nello stato, in fondo è un monoteismo senza Gesù che fa il "furbastro" dicendo di dare a Cesare ciò che è di Cesare.


----------



## cremone (26 Marzo 2016)

Nel frattempo un'agente della sicurezza di una centrale nucleare belga è stato trovato morto e hanno rubato il pass per entrare nella centrale....Inizialmente gli attentatori volevano colpire un impianto nucleare ma poi hanno scelto Bruxelles a causa dell'arresto di alcuni militanti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Marzo 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo un'agente della sicurezza di una centrale nucleare belga è stato trovato morto e hanno rubato il pass per entrare nella centrale....Inizialmente gli attentatori volevano colpire un impianto nucleare ma poi hanno scelto Bruxelles a causa dell'arresto di alcuni militanti



La cosa è davvero preoccupante ai massimi livelli, ho letto addirittura che due ex dipedenti della centrale nucleare di doel a suo tempo partirono per andare a combattere in Siria arruolandosi nell'ISIS. Ma che razza di gente hanno assunto in posti così cruciali??? Ma ci rendiamo conto? 

Pare che l'obiettivo sia quello di procurarsi materiale radiottivo per creare qualche bomba sporca, più che far saltare qualche centrale nucleare


----------

